# [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?



## DKK007 (6. April 2017)

*[WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

In der Talkshow von Markus Lanz wurde gestern ein sehr interessanter Aspekt angesprochen, wer hinter den Angriffen auf zivile Ziele in Syrien steckt. Meistens wird das ja gleich auf die aktuelle syrische Regierung und den Präsidenten Assad geschoben. 
Allerdings machen die Ziele schon etwas stutzig. Denn warum sollte die Regierung ihre eigene Bevölkerung und lebenswichtige Infrastruktur angreifen. Schließlich wird diese ja auch für eine Zeit nach dem Krieg, wann auch immer diese eintritt, gebraucht. 
Zumal sich Assad damit ja auch den Zorn der eigenen Bevölkerung auf sich ziehen würde und somit entweder eine Revolution oder Neuwahlen in Friedenszeiten auslösen würde. 

Video: Markus Lanz vom 5. April 2017 - ZDFmediathek (insb. ab min 09:20 bis min 24:00)

Nun wurde gestern folgendes Berichtet: Nicht die Sysrische Regierung steckt hinter den Angriffen, welche u.a. mit Sarin geführt werden. Sondern die al-Nusra-Front unterstützt vom türkischen Geheimdienst MIT führt Operationen "unter falscher Flagge" durch. Die al-Nusra-Front ist ein Ableger von al-Quaida und steht teilweise in Konkurrenz zum IS, hat aber ähnliche Interessen und Handlungsweisen (Anschläge usw.). 
Denn auch das bei einem Angriff verwendete Sarin stammte Untersuchungen zu Folge eindeutig nicht aus dem Arsenal der syrischen Regierungstruppen.

Das Sarin stammt sehr wahrscheinlich aus der Türkei, welche selber Sarin herstellt und wurde an die Islamisten in Syrien geliefert. Darüber haben schon 2013 türkische Journalisten berichtet, welche mittlerweile im Gefängnis sitzen, weil Sie die Machenschaften von Diktator Erdogan enttarnt haben. U.a. der bekannte Can Dündar, welcher mittlerweile im Exil hier in Deutschland lebt und von Erdogan persönlich angezeigt wurde. 

Dafür hat Erdogan auch seine Gründe. Denn die Türkei unterstützt die Islamisten um mit deren Hilfe die Kurden zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Assad sitzt in letzter Zeit ja wieder etwas fester im Sattel. Dazu kamen aus Washington vor paar Tagen Signale, dass es vielleicht doch mit Assad gehen wird. 

Der wird doch nicht so blöd sein, dass er (nach dem er zugelassen hat +- 90% seiner chemischen Kampfmittel unter Aufsicht zu zerstören) das bisher erreichte sich wieder kaputt macht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Na ja, seit 5 Jahren bekämpft Assad seine eigene Bevölkerung.
Und wenn er den Gasangriff nicht angeordnet hat, wo bleibt dann das Dementi aus seinen Kreisen?

Für mich ist das ein Kriegsverbrecher, der abgesetzt und bestraft gehört.


----------



## Andrej (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Assad diese Angriffe befohlen hat. Denn es läft für ihn zur Zeit gut an den meisten Frontverläufen, nur in der Provinz Hama mussten sie letzte Woche große Verluste hinnehmen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp4r-J88YcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn dann würde ich eher auf Offiziere tippen, die ohne einen Befehl von Oben Giftgas einsetzen um schnelle Erfolge zu erziehlen.
Aber ich gehe eher davon aus, dass diese Menschen von den Rebellen als sakrale Opfer hingenommen werden, um den Westen in den Krieg gegen Assad mit hinein zu ziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, seit 5 Jahren bekämpft Assad seine eigene Bevölkerung.
> Und wenn er den Gasangriff nicht angeordnet hat, wo bleibt dann das Dementi aus seinen Kreisen?
> 
> Für mich ist das ein Kriegsverbrecher, der abgesetzt und bestraft gehört.



Der Außenminister hat sich erst heute dazu geäußert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Naja, um den Widerstand zu brechen, werden unmenschliche Maßnahmen getroffen.
Gleichzeitig wird überall beschrieben, dass Regierung und russische Schutztruppen
kein Interesse an solchen Zielen haben, um dem Widerstand Hilfe von Außen zu
nehmen. 

Für mich stecken eindeutig Assads Truppen hinter den barbarischen Angriffen.
Punkt. Meine Meinung


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Aber welchen Widerstand denn? Die Zeit spielt momentan auf seiner Seite, die Rebellen verlieren momentan ihre Gebiete. 

Mal rein ovjektiv, es würde ihm in aktueller Lage nichts nützen. Aber wie auch in dem Gespräch von Lanz beschrieben, es ist nicht so als wäre es ihm nicht zuzutrauen. 

Persönlich finde ich bringt es Herr Lüders doch auf den Punkt. Vor allem was die aktuellen Schlagzeilen betrifft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich finde, die Situation ist zu chaotisch und unübersichtlich, um eindeutige Schlüsse zu ziehen, wer wann, wo und wie beteiligt und an was schuld ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Denn warum sollte die Regierung ihre eigene Bevölkerung und lebenswichtige Infrastruktur angreifen.


Weil er die Oppositions als Terroristen betrachtet?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal sich Assad damit ja auch den Zorn der eigenen Bevölkerung auf sich ziehen würde und somit entweder eine Revolution oder Neuwahlen in Friedenszeiten auslösen würde.


Du verkennst da etwas.
*Assad *ist Regierungschef der Baath Partei von Moskaus Gnaden.

Ohne Rußland wäre er längst Geschichte.
Rußland sieht Assad als Garant für die Bekämpfung des radikalen Islam an seiner Südflanke.
Das soll gerne weiter so bleiben.
Deswegen haben die geschichtlich so "friedlichen" Russen auch in den Bürgerkrieg militärisch knallhart mit Bomben und Raketen eingeriffen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun wurde gestern folgendes Berichtet: Nicht die Sysrische Regierung steckt hinter den Angriffen, welche u.a. mit Sarin geführt werden. Sondern die al-Nusra-Front unterstützt vom türkischen Geheimdienst MIT führt Operationen "unter falscher Flagge" durch. Die al-Nusra-Front ist ein Ableger von al-Quaida und steht teilweise in Konkurrenz zum IS, hat aber ähnliche Interessen und Handlungsweisen (Anschläge usw.).


Möglich ist im Krieg vieles, aber was wahrscheinlich?

Man muß sich immer fragen: wem nützt es?

Dann kommt man meist auf den Schuldigen, aber leider nicht immer.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man muß sich immer fragen: wem nützt es?



Der Türkei und dem Westen, wie auch im Video erklärt. Denn die stehen gegen Russland und Iran, welches die Verbündeten von Assad sind.


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Nur auf diesen Angriff bezogen; ich würde nicht mal sagen das es dem Westen nützt.

Der Westen ist in dem Fall eher das Mittel zum Zwecke. Man stelle sich vor man würde Assad stürzen, das nützt am Ende nur den Dshihadisten. Leidtragend ist nur die syrische Bevölkerung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Und die Türkei unterstützt die Islamisten, um die Kurden zu schwächen. 

Das ein Sturz oder eine Schwächung der syrischen Regierung zum Aufstieg von Dshihadisten führt wurde aber schon vor vielen Jahren, noch vor der Bildung von ISIS (später IS), vorhergesagt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Man muss es auch so sehen: Die EU braucht Syrien zur Sicherung ihrer Süd-Ost-Flanke und als sicheres Transitland für Öl-Lieferungen aus dem Persischen Golf, welches hilft, um unabhängig von russischem Öl und Gas zu werden. Die Russen benötigen ihren Marinestützpunkt in Syrien, um jederzeit in die Öl-Lieferungen an die EU eingreifen zu können, damit Europa abhängig von Russland bleibt.

Dazu kommt der Konflikt zwischen Sunniten und Schiiten, also zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien, welche jeweils andere Kriegsparteien unterstützen, damit der jeweils andere keinen Einfluss in der Region gewinnt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wobei ich Syrien jetzt nicht wirklich als ein sicheres Land für eine Pipeline mit explosiven Treibstoffen bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass Assad eine positive Alternative darstellt (mitnichten), um das noch einmal festzuhalten!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wobei Assad den Rückhalt der Bevölkerung hat.
Denn wie es Armeen ergeht, die nicht die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung haben mussten schon viele Großmächte erleben. Auch Deutschland im 1. und 2. WK. Der Krieg in Syrien wäre selbst für die USA nicht militärisch zu gewinnen, wie man auch an Afghanistan und Irak gesehen hat.


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich Syrien jetzt nicht wirklich als ein sicheres Land für eine Pipeline mit explosiven Treibstoffen bezeichnen würde.


Es müssen nicht unbedingt Pipelines sein. Es reichen doch schon sichere Schiffahrtswege, auf die die Russen keinen Einfluss nehmen können. Aber dafür muss der russische Marinestützpunkt verschwinden.

Und wer weiß, ob man nicht doch Pipelines bauen könnte. Dafür braucht man einen Diktator, gefüttert mit Geldern aus der EU und Waffen, um die Terrorristen zu bekämpfen. Gleichzeitig hat man ein "schönes" Auffanglager Flüchtlinge aus der Region.

Für die Russen gilt das fast das gleiche, nur hier gilt es, dass man eine Energieunabhängigkeit Europas verhindern möchte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Türkei und dem Westen, wie auch im Video erklärt. Denn die stehen gegen Russland und Iran, welches die Verbündeten von Assad sind.


Denke mal drei Schritte weiter.
Dem Herrn Lanz traue ich nicht mal die politische Weitsicht eines Schnellkochtopfes zu (nichts gegen Schnellkochtöpfe!) ... .

Das Gelaber sehe ich mir morgen an.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dem Herrn Lanz traue ich nicht mal die politische Weitsicht eines Schnellkochtopfes zu (nichts gegen Schnellkochtöpfe!) ... .



Deswegen sitzt er da ja nicht alleine, sondern lädt sich kluge Gäste ein.


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Situation ist zu chaotisch und unübersichtlich, um eindeutige Schlüsse zu ziehen, wer wann, wo und wie beteiligt und an was schuld ist.



Leider haben das die USA (noch) nicht mitbekommen und greifen jetzt Syrisches Militär an.
Erinnert mich stark an den beginn des Irakkriegs als die USA "handfeste" Beweise für chemische Waffen hatten.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ob es jetzt wirklich Assad war oder nicht scheint Trump egal gewesen zu sein, der hat gestern einfach mal 56 Marschflugkörper auf die Luftwaffenbasis feuern lassen von der vermutet wird das von dort die Flugzeuge für den Giftgasangriff gestartet sind.
Aber nun gut, nach Trumps knapper Stellungnahme gestern war er ja aber auch überzeugt davon das es nur der Assad gewesen sein kann, vermutlich hatte er da wieder alternative Fakten die der Rest der Welt nicht kannte.
Jedenfalls wurde er für die Aktion auch prompt noch offen von Demokraten und Republikanern, die ihn ja sonst meiden und hassen wie der Teufel das Weiwasser, gelobt.

*edit* Ach ja, fast vergessen, bis mindestens Ende 2016 waren auf der besagten Luftwaffenbasis auch russische Truppen und Hubschrauber stationiert. Anscheinend war man sich obwohl man dort angreifen will aber auch im weißen Haus nicht so 100%ig sicher ob nicht immer noch russische Truppen dort stationiert sind, was Trump aber nicht davon abgehalten hat trotzdem mal ein paar Marschflugkörper abzuschießen.
Könnte also noch "interessant" werden ob es bei dem Angriff nicht auch Opfer unter russischen Soldaten gegeben hat, was wohl zu einer weiteren Krise zwischen Russland und den USA führen würde.


----------



## Adam_West (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Man muss sich doch einfach nur ein paar Grundgedanken vor Augen führen um zu erkennen, dass an den Stories der USA und unseren westlichen Medien etwas nicht stimmen kann:

A) Was für Nutzen hätte Assad, die eigene Bevölkerung mit Chemiewaffen zu töten, außer dass er in Ungnade im restlichen Teil der Welt fallen würde und eben genau ein Eingreifen dieser pushen würde -> ergo völliger Quatsch.

B) Warum die eigene Bevölkerung auslöschen? Ein Großteil der syrischen Bevölkerung steht hinter Assad und kämpft selbst gegen die Opposition und den IS, welche von der westl. Welt unterstützt wird.

C) Woher kommen die Erkenntnisse, dass es angeblich Assad gewesen sein soll? Aus Quellen die ausschließlich vom Westen unterstützt werden und *nachweißlich* viele Falschmeldungen veröffentlicht haben, um Assad zu verunglimpfen.

Leute macht die Augen auf, ihr werden von vorne bis hinten verarscht.

Wo ist euer regelmäßiger Aufschrei in Bezug auf Irak, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc. etc. ? Die USA haben dort in den letzten Jahren nachweißlich Millionen Menschen getötet, wo ist euer Aufschrei? Wo ist euer Schrei nach Aufklärung und Bestrafung der USA?

PS: Mit welchem Recht greifen die USA eigentlich in Syrien und den anderen Staaten dort ein? Die einzigen, welche durch Bitten der legitimen Regierung dort eingreifen dürfen, sind die Russen.

Gruß


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt wirklich Assad war oder nicht scheint Trump egal gewesen zu sein, der hat gestern einfach mal 56 Marschflugkörper auf die Luftwaffenbasis feuern lassen von der vermutet wird das von dort die Flugzeuge für den Giftgasangriff gestartet sind.
> Aber nun gut, nach Trumps knapper Stellungnahme gestern war er ja aber auch überzeugt davon das es nur der Assad gewesen sein kann, vermutlich hatte er da wieder alternative Fakten die der Rest der Welt nicht kannte.
> Jedenfalls wurde er für die Aktion auch prompt noch offen von Demokraten und Republikanern, die ihn ja sonst meiden und hassen wie der Teufel das Weiwasser, gelobt.
> 
> ...



Bei so einem vorgehen müssen sich die Politiker in der westlichen Welt aber wirklich nicht wundern, wenn es Leute gibt die, ich sage mal, anfangen alternativ zu denken.
Auch die vorgehensweise von Trump ist doch  Nixon hatte wenigstens noch eine politische Marschrichtung vorgegeben und diese benannt (Madman-Theory). Ende März hieß es aus dem Weißen Haus noch, die Absetzung Assads wäre nicht mehr die oberste Priorität.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Wo ist euer regelmäßiger Aufschrei in Bezug auf Irak, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc. etc. ? Die USA haben dort in den letzten Jahren nachweißlich Millionen Menschen getötet, wo ist euer Aufschrei? Wo ist euer Schrei nach Aufklärung und Bestrafung der USA?
> 
> PS: Mit welchem Recht greifen die USA eigentlich in Syrien und den anderen Staaten dort ein? Die einzigen, welche durch Bitten der legitimen Regierung dort eingreifen dürfen, sind die Russen.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn man genau sein will, dann müsste man die gesamte Region verurteilen, denn dort nehmen sich die meisten Kriegsparteien nicht viel.


----------



## Adam_West (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn man genau sein will, dann müsste man die gesamte Region verurteilen, denn dort nehmen sich die meisten Kriegsparteien nicht viel.



Was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Die USA werden in alle westlichen Medie gepriesen und von uns unterstützt wenn es darum geht die östliche Welt in Schutt und Asche zu legen. Mit welcher Legitimation, mit welchem Recht? Regionen wie Lybien, Syrien, Pakistan usw. waren vor dem Eingreifen der USA (vor nicht mal 10 Jahren) weitaus friedlichere Regionen als jetzt. Keiner braucht etwas predigen von angeblichen Machenschaften der Regierungen dort die "gestoppt werden müssen", denn die westliche Welt nimmt sich da nicht viel, wir sind genauso schlimm, maßen uns aber an, diese Regionen dort verurteilen zu müssen.

Der ständige Drang diesen Länder unsere westliche Kultur und Moral aufzudrücken, zusätzlich zu den Angriffskriegen der USA, hat erst dafür gesorgt dass dieser Teil der Welt völlig destabilisiert wurde.

Gruß


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Es kommt halt drauf an, welche Interessen man vertritt. Gibt es ein Richtig oder Falsch? Es gibt ja keine genaue Definition von moralischem Handeln. Es ist dort unten wie bei jedem einzelnen Menschen, nämlich eine Abwegung zw. verschiedenen persönlichen Interessen. Leider ist es so, dass bei solchen Abwägungen der Mensch meistens recht tief ansteht, politische oder wirtschaftliche Interessen wesentlich höher. Es geht nicht darum, den Menschen dort unten unsere Lebensweise anzueignen, darum ging es noch nie. 

Spätestens seit Vietnam wissen die Amis auch, dass man einem Land nicht mal eben eine Demokratie aufdrücken kann. 

Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass der Ami dort unten alles nach seinem belieben kaputt macht. Man erinnere sich hier mal an die ersten beiden Golfkriege.


----------



## Adam_West (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Korrekt, es ging um poltitische und wirtschaftliche Gründe. 

"Nach belieben kaputt machen"? Sicher nicht, es ist natürlich alles strategisch geplant, gezielte Destabilisierung, Sicherung von Ressourcen und  strategischen Punkten, etc. Das Volk ist dem USAler daunten massiv egal. Man braucht nur Vorwände um dort einzugreifen, das Leiden ist dort nur Beiläufiges. Der Ami will dort unten nicht alles zum 100% zerbomben, natürlich nur soviel, dass die eigenen Interessen noch durchgedrückt werden können.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Generell bringt dem Ami ein destabilisiertes Land erstmal nichts, zumindest nichts, wenn der Zustand so weitesgehend so bleibt, denn dann fließt z.B. kein Öl, siehe Lybien. Lässt man den Irak mal außen vor, kämpften meistens aber auch keine GIs dort unten sondern die Einheimischen. Deine Aussagen lassen sich auf sogut wie alle Parteien dort unten anweden.


----------



## Adam_West (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Es geht nicht persai um generelle Destabilisierung, denn das einzige Ziel, zumindest denke ich das persönlich, ist strategische Entvölkerung um dann Kontrolle über alle Ressourcen zu besitzen und um strategisch gute Positionen ggü. Russland zu haben. Davon abgesehen wurde in den letzten Jahrzehnten stets Länder beansprucht in denen folgendes Zutrifft:
- Ressourcen gibt
- strategisch nahe an Russland liegen
- anti-USA Einstellung haben
- strategisch mit Russlan verbündet waren
- etc.

Die USA spielen ein weltweites Schachspiel und die Menschen,  alle Opfer und Täter, sind die Bauern.


----------



## Andrej (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Es geht bei dieser Reportage von EuroNews nicht um Syrien, aber ich finde sie passt hier hin, denn an ihr kann man sehen wie oft mit zweierlei Mass gemessen wird.
Und sie Trägt auch einen "gute Namen", "Yemen, the forgotten War".
http://www.euronews.com/2016/06/03/yemen-the-forgotten-war-special-report


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Das gesamte Weltgeschehen ist ein großes Schachspiel, die Spieler ändern sich nur ab und an. Deine aufegzählten Punkte (gut seit Ende der Sowjetunion ziemlich zurückgefahren) kannst du genau so auf Russland oder China übertragen, nur sind es bei diesen beiden genau die gegenteiligen Interessen. Russland oder nehmen wir lieber die Sowjetunion, hatte es auch gerne wenn Staaten kommunistisch regiert wurden. 

Niemand büßt freiwillig Macht ein, natürlich versucht er diese zu festigen und möglichst zu vergrößern.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt wirklich Assad war oder nicht scheint Trump egal gewesen zu sein, der hat gestern einfach mal 56 Marschflugkörper auf die Luftwaffenbasis feuern lassen von der vermutet wird das von dort die Flugzeuge für den Giftgasangriff gestartet sind.
> Aber nun gut, nach Trumps knapper Stellungnahme gestern war er ja aber auch überzeugt davon das es nur der Assad gewesen sein kann, vermutlich hatte er da wieder alternative Fakten die der Rest der Welt nicht kannte.
> Jedenfalls wurde er für die Aktion auch prompt noch offen von Demokraten und Republikanern, die ihn ja sonst meiden und hassen wie der Teufel das Weiwasser, gelobt.
> 
> ...



Die Russen wurden anscheinend vorgewarnt, dass ein Angriff auf die Luftwaffenbasis stattfinden wird. Es war also 100%ig kein einziger Russe mehr vor Ort.

Irgendwie finde ich die ganze Situation auch immer mehr und mehr verwirrender. Mal davon abgesehen dass es weder ein klassischer 2-Fronten-Krieg noch ein typischer Stellvertreterkrieg ist, mischen da einfach zu viele Akteure mit, deren Intention nicht immer klar ist. Also ich würde die Aussage, dass der Sarin-Angriff extern gesteuert wurde und NICHT auf dem Mist von Assad gewachsen ist, nicht einfach so von der Hand weisen... die Türkei (bzw. die "Fernsteuerung" der Türkei per Erdogan) wird mir so oder so immer suspekter. Die Situation für die Kurden hat sich auch nicht gerade gebessert in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt wirklich Assad war oder nicht scheint Trump egal gewesen zu sein, der hat gestern einfach mal 56 Marschflugkörper auf die Luftwaffenbasis feuern lassen


Mit dem Trumpeltier der Weltpolitik werden wir noch viele Überraschungen erleben, denn er weiß nicht, was er tut.
Hoffentlich halten ihn die Generäle von den Atombomben fern.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wo sind eigentlich die Trump Fans, die immer vor Clinton gewarnt haben?
Hätte Clinton die Wahl gewonnen, hätte sie eine Flugverbotszone eingerichtet und es hätte vielleicht nie zu diesem Giftgasangriff gekommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Trump Fans,  ...


Hoffentlich gibt es hier keine.


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Trump Fans, die immer vor Clinton gewarnt haben?
> Hätte Clinton die Wahl gewonnen, hätte sie eine Flugverbotszone eingerichtet und es hätte vielleicht nie zu diesem Giftgasangriff gekommen.



Ich bin kein Trump Fan, aber woher zum Geier willst du wissen was Clinton sonst noch alles getrieben hätte? Vielleicht wäre dieser Angriff nur einer von vielen gewesen mit entsprechenden Reaktionen, z.B. weiteren Giftgasangriffen, in diesen Fällen wirklich durch Assad?


----------



## Adam_West (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Trump Fans, die immer vor Clinton gewarnt haben?
> Hätte Clinton die Wahl gewonnen, hätte sie eine Flugverbotszone eingerichtet und es hätte vielleicht nie zu diesem Giftgasangriff gekommen.



Ahja... 
Wo wurde nochmal bewiesen, dass es ein Griftgasangriff war, durch vermutlich Assad nehme ich an? Oh Wait...



Seeefe schrieb:


> Deine aufegzählten Punkte (gut seit Ende der Sowjetunion ziemlich zurückgefahren) kannst du genau so auf Russland oder China übertragen, nur sind es bei diesen beiden genau die gegenteiligen Interessen.



Das bezweifel ich sehr, man muss sich nur das aktuelle Weltgeschehen ansehen, das wird, abgesehen von "kleineren" lokalen Konflikten in diversen Regionen, überwiegend durch die USA und deren "Interventionen" besitmmt.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich sehr, man muss sich nur das aktuelle Weltgeschehen ansehen, das wird, abgesehen von "kleineren" lokalen Konflikten in diversen Regionen, überwiegend durch die USA und deren "Interventionen" besitmmt.



Was vor allem daran liegt, dass sich das Kräfteverhältnis seit dem Untergang der Sowjetunion stark verschoben hat, dagegen die Kraft der USA und insbesondere die NATO stärker bzw. größer geworden sind. Durch den kleiner gewordenen Gegenspieler (Russland) können die USA natürlich ganz anders agieren. 

Klar ist die Liste der US-Interventionen lang, aber die Liste der Russen, wo und wann diese kommunistische Rebellen unterstützt haben, ist dieser ebenbürtig.

Bei China schaue man sich nur mal die Politik im südchinesischen Meer an, ist ebenso nichts anderes als was die USA machen, nur eben mit genau gegenteiliger Intention (was logisch ist, wäre die Intention gleich, würden sich dort beide nicht streiten  ).


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Unsere Bundesmerkel hat sich jetzt offen hinter Trumps Angriff auf die Luftwaffenbasis gestellt und scheint auch absolut überzeugt davon zu sein das Assad schuldig ist und fordert Assad zur Verantwortung für den Giftgasangriff zu ziehen:

Syrien: Angela Merkel und Francois Hollande stellen sich hinter US-Luftangriff


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Vielleicht gab es am Dienstag nur die Bild im Kanzleramt zu lesen. Die Schlagzeile war ja sowas von unvoreingenommen.


Das ist es, was mich bei uns am meisten stört. Bei solchen voreiligen, bewertenden und voreingenommen wirkenden Berichten in unseren Medien, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn Leute anfangen Lügenpresse zu schreien und es eine allgemeine Medienverdrossenheit gibt. Solch eine Berichterstattung ermöglicht doch überhaupt erst diese alternative Fakten. Wenn ich "Syrien" bei google eingebe, tue ich mich schon schwer sachliche, objektive Berichte aus seriöser Hand zu finden.


----------



## wtfNow (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Sieht doch ein Blinder dass es in der Politik nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht, und nicht erst seit heute.
Wirtschaft und Politik gehen Hand in Hand, wer hat den längeren Hebel?



Spoiler



nicht die Merkel


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Solch eine Berichterstattung ermöglicht doch überhaupt erst diese alternative Fakten.



Was ist das denn für eine Wortwahl 

Zu alternativen Fakten kann man ganz ganz klar "Lüge" sagen


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist es, was mich bei uns am meisten stört. Bei solchen voreiligen, bewertenden und voreingenommen wirkenden Berichten in unseren Medien, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn Leute anfangen Lügenpresse zu schreien und es eine allgemeine Medienverdrossenheit gibt. .


Ja.
Kritik an der Politik der Bundesregierung liest man in keiner größeren Zeitung.

Das ist eine Folge der Machtkonzentration im Medienbereich.
Wenige große Konzerne lassen sich eben besser kontrollieren als viele, kleine, eigenständige Zeitungen.
Und die Herkunft der Meldungen ist auch ziemlich zentralisiert durch große Nachrichtenagenturen.

Ein Schelm, ... .


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Zu alternativen Fakten kann man ganz ganz klar "Lüge" sagen



Ich würde eher sagen es ist eine begrenzte Sicht auf die Fakten. 
Also keine Lüge, sondern einfach nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Trump Fan, aber woher zum Geier willst du wissen was Clinton sonst noch alles getrieben hätte? Vielleicht wäre dieser Angriff nur einer von vielen gewesen mit entsprechenden Reaktionen, z.B. weiteren Giftgasangriffen, in diesen Fällen wirklich durch Assad?



Das werden wir nie erfahren, weil der größere Schwachkopf nun mal im Oval Office hockt.


Adam_West schrieb:


> Ahja...
> Wo wurde nochmal bewiesen, dass es ein Griftgasangriff war, durch vermutlich Assad nehme ich an? Oh Wait...



Ach. War es jetzt doch kein Giftgasangriff?
Unfall in einer Chemiefabrik?


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich glaube er wollte jetzt nicht anzweifeln, das es ein Giftgasangriff war, sondern welche Partei ihn ausgeübt hat.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



taks schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen es ist eine begrenzte Sicht auf die Fakten.
> Also keine Lüge, sondern einfach nur die halbe Wahrheit.



Nö, entweder wahr oder falsch


----------



## OField (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich bin total schockiert, dass ich mich über eine differenzierte Berichterstattung bei Lanz freue...


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte jetzt nicht anzweifeln, das es ein Giftgasangriff war, sondern welche Partei ihn ausgeübt hat.



Für ihn steht aber schon fest, wer das gewesen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



OField schrieb:


> differenzierte Berichterstattung bei Lanz freue...



Da kannst du auch bei Dog-TV die News reinziehen


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für ihn steht aber schon fest, wer das gewesen ist.


Und für dich nicht? Nach deinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread nach zu urteilen, sieht das bei dir doch in etwa ebenso aus?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und für dich nicht? Nach deinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread nach zu urteilen, sieht das bei dir doch in etwa ebenso aus?



Schauen wir uns die Vergangenheit hat.
Da hat Assad sein "Volk" mit Giftgas angegriffen.
Dann hat er gesagt, dass er alles vernichten will.
Wieso also sollte ich ihm glaube, dass er es dieses Mal nicht war?
Wäre es der IS gewesen, hätten die es für sich schon eingefordert.
Die Türkei ist für eine Menge verantwortlich, aber sicher nicht dafür, denn es bringt ihnen nichts.
Den Russen auch nicht.
Die USA sind zu weit weg, Trump hatte ja einen Kurs mit Syrien und wollte Assad an der Macht lassen.

Für mich ist Assad daher eine logische Konsequenz.
Natürlich spekulieren wir alle, da es keinerlei gesicherte Fakten gibt. Unabhängig Presse hat ja keinen Zugang.
Aber jemanden, der schon mal sein Volk vergast hat, traue ich grundsätzlich nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich sehe die Logik aber nicht. 

1.Giftgasangriff -> Assad gewährt die Vernichtung so gut wie aller Bestände an chemischen Kampfmitteln unter internationaler Aufsicht -> Assad startet einen 2. Gasangriff, nachdem zuletzt für ihn positive Signale aus Washington gekommen sind und man momentan Geländegewinne gegenüber den Rebellen zu verzeichnen hat? Das macht doch keinen Sinn.

Ich würde von der aktuellen Lage ausgehen und weniger von der Vergangenheit. 
Den deutschen war Katyn auch zuzutrauen, am Ende waren sie es trotzdem nicht. 

Dadurch, das es dort unten jedem! zuzutrauen ist, sollte man eher einen anderen Blickwinkel ansetzen, wie z.B. jenen, wem es am meisten nützt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Kennst du einen Diktator, der logisch handelt?
Denkst du, dass syrische Militärs das in Eigenregie durchgezogen haben?
Das glaube ich wiederum nicht.

Das Dilemma ist aber, dass es niemanden nutzen.


----------



## amdahl (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



> Kennst du einen Diktator, der logisch handelt?


Logisch im Sinne von Selbstschutz und Machterhaltung? So ziemlich jeder "bessere" Diktator.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Logisch im Sinne von Selbstschutz und Machterhaltung? So ziemlich jeder "bessere" Diktator.



Assad hat noch nie so gehandelt, denn sonst hätte er die Krieg erst gar nicht angefangen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich meine nur, der Blickwinkel "wem ist es zuzutrauen" führt in eine Sackgasse, weil es jeder Konfliktpartei zuzutrauen ist. Darum sollte man da doch einen anderen ansetzen, wenn nicht sogar mehr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich ist Assad daher eine logische Konsequenz.



Das Militär könnte beim Angriff ebenso gut ein Waffenlager der Rebellen getroffen haben.

Bleibt alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Assad hat noch nie so gehandelt, denn sonst hätte er die Krieg erst gar nicht angefangen.



Hingegen könnte man auch argumentieren, dass der Konflikt nur deswegen so eskaliert ist, weil sich externe Mächte eingemischt haben. Einer alleine ist selten Schuld...

Wer weiß wie das verlaufen wäre, hätte sich wie in Ägypten niemand eingemischt. Vielleicht hätten wir dann schon lange einen friedlichen "Regime change" hinter uns. Mir tut die Zivilbevölkerung leid, die den ganzen Mist ausbaden muss.


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wieso ist Assad ein Diktator? Er ist der gewählte Präsident Syriens und einfach nur seinen Nachbarn im Weg. Es gibt drei Hauptverantwortliche für den Krieg in Syrien: Saudi Arabien, die Türkei und die USA die diese Terroristen unterstützen die in unseren Medien gerne "Rebellen" genannt werden.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Mir tut die Zivilbevölkerung leid, die den ganzen Mist ausbaden muss.



Ja, die Bevölkerung muss das alles hinnehmen und kann dagegen nichts machen. 



Amon schrieb:


> Wieso ist Assad ein Diktator? Er ist der gewählte Präsident Syriens und einfach nur seinen Nachbarn im Weg. Es gibt drei Hauptverantwortliche für den Krieg in Syrien: Saudi Arabien, die Türkei und die USA die diese Terroristen unterstützen die in unseren Medien gerne "Rebellen" genannt werden.



Kim wurde auch vom Volk "gewählt". Ist Nord Korea also ein demokratisches Land mit Pressefreiheit, Meinungsfreiheit und unabhängige Justiz?


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

War Assad bevor man das Gasfeld vor Syriens Küste gefunden hat wo die Saudis nicht dran kamen aucj ein Diktator?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Assad war schon immer Diktator.
Woran erkennt man einen Diktator? Dass er alleine entscheiden kann.
Oder gibt es in Syrien tatsächlich eine unabhängige Justiz oder unabhängige Medien?
Assad hatte die Möglichkeit, das Land zu verändern, als er den Job von seinem Vater übernommen hat -- auch so ein Zeichen. Diktaturen werden vererbt -- und erste Reformen anstrebte.
Keine Ahnung, was dann passiert ist, aber er hat sich zu einem größeren Arschloch entwickelt, als es sein Vater je gewesen ist.


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Dann ist Frau Merkel ja auch eine Diktatorin wegen ihrer alleinigen Entscheidung die Grenzen zu öffnen ohne das Parlament zu fragen. 🤔

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Amon schrieb:


> Dann ist Frau Merkel ja auch eine Diktatorin wegen ihrer alleinigen Entscheidung die Grenzen zu öffnen ohne das Parlament zu fragen.



Kohl war aber nicht ihr Vater.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Syrien ist aber mehr eine Parteidiktatur, wie halt viele ehemalige sozialistische Staaten. Die Baath-Partei hatte de jure bis 2012 eine monopolstellung in der Verfassung. Wahlergebnisse von 99% waren eher die Regel. De facto hat sich aber nichts verändert.

Die Religionsgemeinschaft der Alawiten, zu der auch Assad gehört, besetzt auch heute noch so gut wie den kompletten Machtapparat. Gehört man nicht zu den Alawiten, kann man Mitbestimmung vergessen. 

Kein Staat auf dieser Welt hat "Diktatur" in der Verfassung stehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Diktatur ist ja auch keine Regierungsform.
Aber wenn die Macht auf eine Person gebündelt wird -- egal ob jetzt von einer Partei bestimmt oder vom "Volk" gewählt, ohne dass es eine Gewaltenteilung gibt -- hat das nichts mit Demokratie zu tun, was wir darunter verstehen.
Man kann ja gut in der Türkei sehen, wie sich eine Machtstruktur ändert.
Anders ist das zum Glück noch in den USA, wo ein Bundesrichter Trumps komische Vorstellungen einkassiert.
Sowas ist in Ländern wie Syrien nicht möglich -- weil die Justiz nicht unabhängig ist.


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kohl war aber nicht ihr Vater.


Aber ihr "Ziehvater". 😁

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Amon schrieb:


> Dann ist Frau Merkel ja auch eine Diktatorin wegen ihrer alleinigen Entscheidung die Grenzen zu öffnen ohne das Parlament zu fragen.



Woher kommt eigentlich das Ammenmärchen, dass Merkel die Grenzen geöffnet hätte?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich das Ammenmärchen, dass Merkel die Grenzen geöffnet hätte?



Von den alternativen Medien oder so.


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wer sollte es sonst getan haben?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen die Flüchtlingskrise in Deutschland hier raus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder gibt es in Syrien tatsächlich eine unabhängige Justiz oder unabhängige Medien?.


Natürlich nicht.
Das ist die Diktatur der herrschenden Baath-Partei mit Hilfe des Geheimdienstes, wie in allen sozialistischen Diktaturen bisher.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Diktator, der logisch handelt?



Die meisten Diktatoren mögen zwar nicht menschlich handeln, aber doch "logisch" (was auch immer du darunter verstehen magst, ich würde wohl ehr von rational sprechen als von Logik).
Assad mag zwar dem Leben von Menschen auch nicht besonders viel Wert beimessen, wie in den meisten Diktaturen, aber ein Idiot und irrational ist der Mann sicher auch nicht. Immerhin hat er in England Medizin studiert und auch einige Jahre dort gelebt.
Er dürfte also eine Vorstellung davon haben wie der Westen politisch tickt und wie weit er gehen kann.

Die ersten Kampfgaseinsätze des Regimes fanden zu einer Zeit statt als Assad militärisch mit dem Rücken zur Wand stand und Russland ihn noch nicht aktiv unterstüzt hat. Ich denke daher das der Einsatz auch auf dem Standpunkt basierte das er nicht mehr viel zu verlieren hatte und einen Vorteil brauchte den er konventionell nicht mehr erreichen zu können schien.

Die verstärkte Intervention Russlands in Syrien und die Reaktion des Westens dürften aber auch Assad klar gemacht haben das er mit dem weiteren Einsatz von Kampfgas seiner Position in Syrien keinen Gefallen tut.
Immerhin willigte er darauf auch ein seine Bestände and chemischen Waffen unter internationaler Beobachtung abzugeben und zu vernichten, was wie Putin richtig anmerkt auch von von der UN bestätigt wurde.

In den folgenden Jahren haben sich, soweit mir bekannt, alle Kampfgasangriffe die stattfanden und wo man Assad beschuldigt hat als Werk des islamischen Staates erwiesen.
Warum sollte der Mann, der seine Bestände an chemischen Waffen unter internationaler Kontrolle abgegeben hat und der die Jahre darauf keine chemischen Waffen mehr eingesetzt hat, sowie für den es militärisch gut lief jetzt plötzlich wieder anfangen an seinem Stuhl zu sägen indem er ohne jeden praktischen Nutzen für seine Position (sowohl politisch, als auch militärisch) wieder anfängt Chemiewaffen einzusetzen?

Sorry, aber das ergibt keinen Sinn und da zu sagen, der Mann würde unlogisch / irrational handeln, weil Diktator ist in etwa so als würde man sagen Trump ist dumm, weil Amerikaner.
Es ist schlicht eine Pauschalisierung und polemische Äußerung, vieleicht auch weil man gerne möchte das es so wäre. 

Das Ganze, ohne es natürlich beweisen zu können, stinkt jedenfalls, von den Indizien her, von vorne bis hinten.
Nicht zuletzt auch deshalb weil man jetzt von Seiten der USA plötzlich eine Beteiligung / Unterstüzung Russlands untersucht und den unterstellt sie hätten Assad entweder das Kampfgas geliefert, oder aber dabei unterstützt es selbst herzustellen.
Putin mag auch vieles sein, aber der Mann ist sicher nicht irrational und kein Mensch der unlogisch handelt und sicher wird er sich nicht international die Hände dadurch schmutzig machen das er jemanden wie Assad wieder dazu in die Lage versetzt Chemiewaffen zu nutzen und einzusetzen. Es gibt Grenzen die würde wohl auch ein Waldimir Putin nicht überschreiten und da zähle ich Chemiewaffen dazu.

Giftgasattacke in Syrien: Wie involviert ist Russland?

*edit*
Hier im Artikel von Telepolis wird nochmal darauf eingegangen warum es zumindest nicht völlig abwägig wäre das hinter den durch Sarin jüngst Verletzten in Syrien eine der Terrorgruppen stecken könnte:

Lieferte die Turkei al-Qaida Giftas? | Telepolis



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Diktaturen werden vererbt ...



Das kann ein Zeichen für eine Diktatur sein ist aber keine Vorraussetzung. Diktaturen werden nicht zwangsläufig innerhalb der eigenen Verwandschaft vererbt. Es gibt ausreichend Beispiele dafür, z.B. die UDSSR, wo man Pateiintern den Nachfolger für die Führung festgelegt hat und die Herrschaft nicht vererbt wurde, oder im Dritten Reich wäre die Nachfolge auf Hitler auch nicht an einen Nachkommen Hitlers gegangen sondern an jemanden in seinem Umkreis der Führung.


----------



## Rolk (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich stelle einfach mal in den Raum das Diktatoren mindesten genauso logisch handeln wie Terroristen und irgendwelche Rebellengruppen. Letztere beiden waren auch sicher zu tode betrübt, als die Marschflugkörper Richtung Assad Regime geflogen sind und vielleicht kommt da auch noch mehr. ^^
Also ich glaube da nicht dran das Assad das verbrochen hat, nicht jetzt wo er militärisch wieder Oberwasser hatte und das man Russland versucht eine Beteiligung anzudichten stinkt zusätzlich. Das dumme ist nur die Obrigkeit hat sich bereits auf einen Schuldigen festgelegt, ob es jetzt noch eine Chance gibt das der Giftgasangriff wirklich aufgeklärt wird?


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Putin mag auch vieles sein, aber der Mann ist sicher nicht irrational und kein Mensch der unlogisch handelt und sicher wird er sich nicht international die Hände dadurch schmutzig machen das er jemanden wie Assad wieder dazu in die Lage versetzt Chemiewaffen zu nutzen und einzusetzen. Es gibt Grenzen die würde wohl auch ein Waldimir Putin nicht überschreiten und da zähle ich Chemiewaffen dazu.



Putin wird getrieben von einer Vision, Russland wieder zu einer Großmacht machen zu wollen

Die Annexion der Krim untermauert diese Großmachtgelüste, von Rationalität kann man da nicht reden

Eher ist es doch das Putin/Medwedew-Gespann, welche dafür sorgen, dass dieses Land rücksichtslos ausgeplündert wird,
Oligarchen immer reicher werden und das Volk auf der Strecke bleibt

Aber so ist Russland halt, eine Demokratie hat da noch nie funktioniert


----------



## JaniZz (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meisten Diktatoren mögen zwar nicht Führung.....




Word!! 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Als ich heute morgen beim Bäcker war und das Titelbild der blöd Zeitung sah, kam es mir hoch. 

"trump rächt sich für die toten Kinder des giftgas Angriff"

Was soll man dazu sagen? 

Wie verblendet kann man sein?


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



JaniZz schrieb:


> "trump rächt sich für die toten Kinder des giftgas Angriff"
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> 
> Wie verblendet kann man sein?



Naja, wenn der UNO-Sicherheitsrat durch ständige Blockaden nicht zu einer Entscheidung kommt,
um wirksam handeln zu können,
dann muss das eben eine Nation übernehmen, welche auch über militärische Fähigkeiten verfügt um dieses zu ahnden

Die Europäer haben in dieser Beziehung ja total versagt 

Um den Bogen mal weiter zu spannen, wie sollte denn das Problem mit Nordkorea,
und deren atomaren Aufrüstung angegangen werden?


----------



## JaniZz (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich beziehe mich eher auf die reißerische Schlagzeile. 

Solche Medien bauschen alles auf und lässt eine objektive Sicht gar nicht zu. 

Da ist doch nichts neutrales dran. 

Wo sind die Beweise, das es assad war der den Befehl gab? 

Du betrachtest nur die Reaktionen auf die Tat. 
Klar muss einer den Helden spielen,  aber erkläre mir mal was für ein Sinn der Angriff von trump auf die Station macht? 

Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet geht es doch hauptsächlich um wirtschaftliche Interessen der beteiligten. 

Die Opfer werden doch nur benutzt um  diese politsch, wirtschaftliche Interessen zu verdecken. 

Wie gesagt,  für mich ist es äußerst unlogisch das assad dort seine Finger im Spiel hatte. 

Da steckt viel mehr hinter als es auf den scheuklappen Blick scheint.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Putin wird getrieben von einer Vision, Russland wieder zu einer Großmacht machen zu wollen
> 
> Die Annexion der Krim untermauert diese Großmachtgelüste, von Rationalität kann man da nicht reden
> 
> ...



Putin mag zwar vom Wunsch getrieben sein und daran arbeiten Russland wieder in Richtung der Größe und des Einflusses das es zu Sovjetzeiten hatte bringen zu wollen, aber das macht ihn sicher noch nicht blind und irrational.
Der Mann hat beim sovjetischen und später russischen Geheimdienst gearbeitet, dort sind irrationale Leute, wie in jedem Geheimdienst, eine zimliche Fehlbesetzung.
Was Putin sicher die letzten Jahre verstärkt macht ist zu pokern und außenpolitisch möglichst unberechenbar zu agieren, trotzdem ist er bei dem was er macht schon berechnend und rational, das trifft auch auf die Krim zu.
Putin ist sich bewust das Russland konventionel militärisch in einem Krieg gegen die USA und / oder die NATO keine Chance hat, er hat aber die letzten Jahre außenpolitisch bewiesen das er scheinbar gut einzuschätzen vermag wo deren außenpolitische Schwächen liegen und hat sie ausgenutzt. Sowas kann man nur machen wen man fähig ist auch rational zu agieren, weil man ansonsten nicht weiß wann man lieber aufhören sollte den Bogen zu überspannen.

Was das ausplündern angeht verstehst du die Situation in Russland scheinbar nicht. Dieses Land hat nicht erst seit dem Zusammenbruch der Sovjetunion massive Probleme mit Korruption, schon Gorbratschow hat in den 80er Jahren versucht die massiv korrupten Strukturen in der Sovjetunion zu bekämpfen und ist nicht zuletzt auch daran politisch gescheitert. Jelzin, der in den 90ern auf Gorbatschow als politischer Führer Russlands folgte war dann auch kaum mehr als ein Spielball der russischen Oligarchen und entsprechend sah auch die Innenpolitik Russlands aus in der wirtschaftlicher Zerfall, Korruption und soziales Elend um sich griffen während eine kleine Oligarchenelite aus der Wirtschaft sich die Taschen vollstopfte und die politische Marschrichtung vorgab (ehnlich, aber nicht komplett gleich, wie in der Ukraine).
Unter Putin, der der Wunschkanidat des russischen Geheimdienstes und einiger Kader in der russischen Politik war, wurde diese zügellose Korruption der 1990er Jahre etwas eingedämmt, unter anderem indem man gewisse private Konzerne wie Jukos enteignete und verstaatlichte, deren Besitzer (Alexei Kudrin) einer der größten Oligarchen im Russland der 1990er Jahre war und stark vom schwachen russischen Staat und seiner der Einflussnahme auf diesen profitiert hat.
Man muss sicher nicht mit der prinzipiellen Methode einverstanden sein mit der diese Enteignung vonstatten ging, aber man sollte sich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal fragen warum sich der Westen so offen hinter eine parasitäre Person wie Alexei Kudrin gestellt hat und ihn zum armen Opfer russischer Machtpolitik sterilisiert hat, der doch eigentlich nur "das Beste" für Russland und seine Menschen wollte (ehr das Beste für sich selbst, auf Kosten der russischen Bürger).

Natürlich kann auch ein Wladimir Putin die Korruption die bis in die hösten Kreise russischer Politik reicht und vermutlich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad von ihm ausgenutzt wird,  nicht wirklich ausmerzen, dazu besitzt er garnicht die Macht und Rückhalt um das durchziehen zu können. Würde Putin wirklich die Korruption ausmerzen wollen würde es ihm am Ende vermutlich nicht viel anders ergehen als Gorbatschow, man würde ihn einfach entmachten und austauschen.
Aber das zugelassene vorgehen unter Putin gegen Korruption aus der Wirtschaft, in der Anfangzeit seiner Herrschaft, war definitiv spürbar und hat Russland und den russischen Staat erst wieder handlungsfähig gemacht, nach dem sichenden Niedergang der 1990er Jahre und wurde auch in den ersten Jahren positiv von der russischen Bevölkerung wahr genommen und ihm angerechnet.

Im Grunde geht es einem Wladimir Putin da nicht anders als einer Katarina der Großen, sicher würde auch Putin die Korruption gerne noch weiter eindämmen, da sie immer noch ein starker wirtschaftlicher und politischer Störfaktor in Russland ist, aber wie Katarina, die die Leibeigenschaft der russischen Bauern aufheben wollte und am Adel scheiterte, obwohl sie die russische Zarin war, kann Putin das nicht weil er ansonsten die russische Politik gegen sich aufbringen würde.
Russland zu einer Großmacht zu machen teilen auch beide, wobei niemand auf die Idee kommen würde Katarina der Großen deshalb Irrationalität zu unterstellen und das obwohl einige ihrer Kriegeszüge durchaus gewagt waren.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Russland wurde in den 90ern zu häufig übergangen. Anstelle mit den neu gewonnenen "Freunden" engere Beziehungen zu knüpfen, hat der Westen (insbesondere die USA) die Russen immernoch wie eine Bande unheilvoller Kommunisten angesehen. Dass Putin da irgendwann nicht mehr mitmacht, ist doch klar. Sieht man doch aktuell besser als je zuvor, mit seiner offenen Unterstützung für Assad und seinen Bombenangriffen in Syrien hat er die Flüchtlingskrise zwischenzeitlich verschärft und sich damit für die Repressalien durch die Krim-Annexion "bedankt". Merkel musste sich danach erst mal wieder die Hose hochziehen.

Ändert aber ohnehin nichts daran, dass der Kerl ein Gauner ist. Besonders wie er mit Kreml-Gegnern umgeht, beweist doch wie unkoscher der Mann ist, egal wie berechnend und rational er sein mag.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Als ich heute morgen beim Bäcker war und das Titelbild der blöd Zeitung sah, kam es mir hoch.
> 
> "trump rächt sich für die toten Kinder des giftgas Angriff"
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen?



Das ist Springer. Die müssen solche Zeilen bringen, damit die Leute am Stammtisch möglichst die gleiche Meinung haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Putin mag zwar vom Wunsch getrieben sein und daran arbeiten Russland wieder in Richtung der Größe und des Einflusses das es zu Sovjetzeiten  ... .
> Der Mann hat beim sovjetischen ...


Es hieß und heißt nach wie vor So*w*jetunion (Rätevereinigung).
Die neuere idiotische Transkription hat das immer noch nicht begriffen



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Putin sicher die letzten Jahre verstärkt macht ... .


Putin ist einfach ein gewendeter postkommunistischer Blutsauger mit dem Hang zum Großrussischen (-sowjetischen) Imperium.
Dumm ist er sicher nicht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was das ausplündern angeht verstehst du die Situation in Russland scheinbar nicht. Dieses Land hat nicht erst seit dem Zusammenbruch der Sovjetunion massive Probleme mit Korruption, ...


Die gibt es, seit es Rußland gibt.
Das Riesenreich mit seinen vielen Völkern ist eben nicht homogen und schwer zusammenzuhalten.

Nach den Zaren plünderten die radikalen Kommunisten die Bevölkerung aus.

In den 20er und 30er Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts gab es verheerende Hungersnöte durch den Bürgerkrieg und die fehlgeleitete Landwirtschaftspolitik von Stalin.
Da sind Millionen verhungert - im "gesellschaftlich fortschrittlichsten Land der Welt".

Das hat die sozialistische Propaganda (ein kommunistisches Land - jeder nach seinen Bedürfnissen - gab es nie) mit Hilfe des NKWD und KGB sehr gut unter den Tisch gekehrt.
Da kamen nur Propagandaformeln mit Milch, Weizen, Stahl und Chemieproduktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Da steht nichts von Hunger und Toten, sondern nur vom sozialistischen Wettbewerb und der Stahlproduktion in Millionen Tonnen.


----------



## -Ultima- (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Christoph Sieber - Was du uber die Politik wissen solltest! - YouTube

Fefes Blog

Fefes Blog

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Anstalt hatte dazu auch was.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Die USA eröffnen gerade einen Zweifrontenkrieg gegen Russland und Nordkorea.
Auf der anderen Seite sind deren Truppen in Südkorea stationiert, sowie im Meer vor Nordkorea, andererseits sind die Truppen der USA im Ostblock stationiert und fahren dort Patrouille, zusätzlich stehen in Rumänien und Polen.Flugabwehrraketen die die Atomsprengköpfe Russlands aufhalten sollen. Die USA versucht den Krieg soweit wie möglich vor der eigenen Haustüre zu verhindern und zu vermeiden.

Warum ist die USA gezwungen den Krieg zu beginnen und Europa als Knautschzone zu benutzen?
Weil sie in aller Welt massive Schulden besitzen und diese nicht tilgen wollen, bzw eine massive Rezession ihrer Wirtschaft gegenüber Europa, Russland und vor allem China nicht hinnehmen wollen.

Syrien wurde mit ausgebildeten Terroristen überlaufen, weil Assad den Bau von Pipelines aus Katar/Saudi Arabien 2009 blockiert hatte. Damit wurde die Strategie der USA, Russland wirtschaftlich klein zu machen, von Putin erfolgreich verhindert und rechtzeitig vor dem Sturz Assads Ende 2015 von Putin dieser wichtige Westbereich von Syrien verteidigt.

Putin verkauft also weiterhin 80% des Gases nach Europa und die US Strategie mit einer Destabilisierung Syriens und der Einmischung der Koalitition gegen den IS als Stellvertreter für die USA sind weitgehend gescheitert. Russland gibt auf dem Europäischen Energiemarkt weiterhin den Ton an und der Nahe Osten muss das Gas aufwändig mit dem Schiff transportieren.

Also versucht man nun, bevor die USA wirtschaftliche pleite geht den Druck weiter auf Russland zu erhöhen.
Einerseits in der Ukraine, in Syrien, sowie auch im Osten Russlands nähe Nordkoera und natürlich im Westen.

Wer das Buch von Peter Scholl-Latour "Russland im Zangengriff" gelesen hat, weiß seit einigen Jahren über die geostrategischen Pläne der USA bescheid und konnte sich diese Strategie vor Jahren hiermit auch schon vor Augen führen.

http://www.pipr.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/jv2020-2.pdf

" *The
primary purpose of those forces has been andwill be to fight and win the Nations wars.  Theoverall goal of the transformation described inthis document is the creation of a force that isdominant across the full spectrum of militaryoperations "
*
Der Schriftbereich des joint Vision 2020 Papiers auf dem Cover markiert den Teil der Welt der zu Debatte steht.
Sowie wird auf eine "Full Spectrum Dominance" was klar ausgesprochen nichts anderes Bedeutet als die volle Weltherrschaft über alle Nationen auf diesem Planeten.

Natürlich haben die Medien darüber kontrolliert geschwiegen und gelogen, wie zu den Umständen des 11ten Septembers und des geplanten Angriffs auf 5 Länder.

Lybien, Syrien, Irak, Afghanistan und schlussendlich den Iran.

Die USA werden den Druck weiter auf Russland, Iran, Syrien, China, Nordkoera erhöhen und somit einen Angriff dieser Länder provozieren.

Mit Trump haben sie überraschenderweise offenbar einen Präsidenten der dieses Vorgehen unterstützt und vor Kurzschlussreaktionen nicht zurückschreckt, obwohl er vor seinem Amtsantritt genau gegenteiliges verlautbaren ließ.

Währenddessen wird die Atomkriegsuhr auf 2,5 vor 12 eingestellt und die Leute werden mit seichter Fernsehunterhaltung in die atomare Zerstörung geführt, ganz nach dem Drehbuch " Die Schlafwandler: Wie Europa in den Ersten Weltkrieg zog " in einen dritten Weltkrieg hineingezogen und alle Freunde, Verwandte und Kinder werden für diese frevelhafte Doktrin der USA ihre Leben lassen.

Die Menschen beschäftigen sich also mit Assi-Fernsehen, mit sinnlose Debatten um eine PKW Maut, freuen sich über die neueste, geilste Hardware die herauskommt, übersieht aber, unterstützt durch korrupte Medien ihr drohendes eigenes Schicksal als Staubkorn einer Atom oder Wasserstoffbombe.

Wir befinden uns in den letzten Tagen vor einem weltüberspannenden atomaren Krieg, die letzten Schritte dazu wurden gemacht. Putin hat diesen mit dem Eingreifen in Syrien noch ein paar Jahre hinausgezögert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Währenddessen wird die Atomkriegsuhr auf 2,5 vor 12 eingestellt und die Leute werden mit seichter Fernsehunterhaltung in die atomare Zerstörung geführt, ganz nach dem Drehbuch " Die Schlafwandler: Wie Europa in den Ersten Weltkrieg zog " in einen dritten Weltkrieg hineingezogen und alle Freunde, Verwandte und Kinder werden für diese frevelhafte Doktrin der USA ihre Leben lassen..


Haupsache das Dschungelcamp wird nicht abgesetzt währen des Krieges.

Der Rest findet sich.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Haupsache das Dschungelcamp wird nicht abgesetzt währen des Krieges.
> 
> Der Rest findet sich.



Wer will die den noch sehen sobald denen durch Strahlenkrankheit Haare ausfallen und die Haut "abblättert"?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Australien ist weit ab vom Schuss.


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wenn die richtig los legen haben wir weltweiten Nuclear Winter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA eröffnen gerade einen Zweifrontenkrieg gegen Russland und Nordkorea.
> Auf der anderen Seite sind deren Truppen in Südkorea stationiert, sowie im Meer vor Nordkorea, andererseits sind die Truppen der USA im Ostblock stationiert und fahren dort Patrouille, zusätzlich stehen in Rumänien und Polen.Flugabwehrraketen die die Atomsprengköpfe Russlands aufhalten sollen. Die USA versucht den Krieg soweit wie möglich vor der eigenen Haustüre zu verhindern und zu vermeiden.



In Südkorea sind seit den 1950er Jahren US-Truppen stationiert, anders gäbe es dieses Land heute wohl auch nicht mehr. Wie defensiv eingesetzte Truppen in Südkorea eine Aggression gegenüber Russland darstellen, müsste man mir an dieser Stelle doch erklären. 
Das US-Truppen in den !ehemaligen! Ostblockstaaten stationiert sind, lässt sich vor allem durch deren Gefühl von einer wachsenden Bedrohung von Russland erklären, was angesichts der Geschichte zwischen z.B. Polen und Russland, nicht gerade verwunderlich ist. Allerdings halte ich diese paramilitärischen Truppen in Polen, die zusammen mit der Armee in den Wäldern den Verteidigungsfall proben, doch für übertrieben, aber vielleicht liegt das nur daran, dass ich keine Pole bin. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum ist die USA gezwungen den Krieg zu beginnen und Europa als Knautschzone zu benutzen?
> Weil sie in aller Welt massive Schulden besitzen und diese nicht tilgen wollen, bzw eine massive Rezession ihrer Wirtschaft gegenüber Europa, Russland und vor allem China nicht hinnehmen wollen.



Hätten man diesen Krieg dann nicht schon um das Jahr 2009 geführt? Der Haushaltssaldo von Russland und den USA nimmt sich nicht viel, lag 2014 doch nah beieinander. Wieso man dann vor allem Russland im Visier haben soll, mit jenem man schwache Handelsbeziehungen unterhält, erschließt sich mir hier auch nicht so ganz.  



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Syrien wurde mit ausgebildeten Terroristen überlaufen, weil Assad den Bau von Pipelines aus Katar/Saudi Arabien 2009 blockiert hatte. Damit wurde die Strategie der USA, Russland wirtschaftlich klein zu machen, von Putin erfolgreich verhindert und rechtzeitig vor dem Sturz Assads Ende 2015 von Putin dieser wichtige Westbereich von Syrien verteidigt.
> 
> Putin verkauft also weiterhin 80% des Gases nach Europa und die US Strategie mit einer Destabilisierung Syriens und der Einmischung der Koalitition gegen den IS als Stellvertreter für die USA sind weitgehend gescheitert. Russland gibt auf dem Europäischen Energiemarkt weiterhin den Ton an und der Nahe Osten muss das Gas aufwändig mit dem Schiff transportieren.



Frage: Woher stammt denn die Zahl, Russland würde 80% des in der EU verbrauchten Erdgases liefern? Nach kurzer Recherche sind es "nur" 37,5% im Jahre 2014. Richtig ist, Russland ist trotzdem Erdgas und Erdöl Lieferant Nr.1 für die EU, was aber eine ganz andere Abhängigkeit bedeutet, als sie bei 80% der Fall wäre. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also versucht man nun, bevor die USA wirtschaftliche pleite geht den Druck weiter auf Russland zu erhöhen.
> Einerseits in der Ukraine, in Syrien, sowie auch im Osten Russlands nähe Nordkoera und natürlich im Westen.



Inwieweit die USA durch eine eventuelle Eroberung Nordkoreas Druck auf Russland ausüben würden, stelle ich mal in Frage. Zwischen Nordkorea und Russland liegt ja noch China. Die interessiert dies glaube ich wesentlich stärker. US-Truppen vor der eigenen Grenze, der Grund weshalb in den 50er. die Chinesen in den Korea-Krieg überhaupt eingegriffen haben.

Würde man nicht sowieso eher Druck auf jene Staaten ausüben, die Forderungen gegenüber einem haben? Im Falle der USA wären dies ja dann China und Japan. Jene sind allerdings auch wieder Abhängig von den USA, eine wirkliche Oberhand hat keiner so richtig von den dreien. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA werden den Druck weiter auf Russland, Iran, Syrien, China, Nordkoera erhöhen und somit einen Angriff dieser Länder provozieren.
> 
> Währenddessen wird die Atomkriegsuhr auf 2,5 vor 12 eingestellt und die Leute werden mit seichter Fernsehunterhaltung in die atomare Zerstörung geführt, ganz nach dem Drehbuch " Die Schlafwandler: Wie Europa in den Ersten Weltkrieg zog " in einen dritten Weltkrieg hineingezogen und alle Freunde, Verwandte und Kinder werden für diese frevelhafte Doktrin der USA ihre Leben lassen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du dich mit dem Kalten Krieg nicht beschäftigt, aber wenn du in den Geschichtsbüchern mal etwas zurückblätterst, lagen wir mit der Welt schon weit aus öfter und näher am nuklearen Abgrund.

Soweit ich deinen Post überblicke, ist die Schlussfolgerung doch, die USA ziehen sich und die gesamte Welt in den Abgrund, weil sie eine Rezession fürchten oder ihre Schulden nicht bezahlen wollen? Das ist doch sehr weit hergeholt, meiner Meinung nach zu weit.  

Für mich machst du es dir viel zu einfach. Du schiebst ja wirklich für alles Übel auf der Welt den Schwarzen Peter den USA zu. Durch die politische und wirtschaftliche Stellung der USA, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sie überall auf der Welt ihre Finger mit ihm Spiel haben, das hatte die Sowjetunion bis zu ihrem Untergang auch. Das hatten vergangene Imperien auch. Es gibt nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß.

Ich kann mir viele Sachen in der Politik und Wirtschaft auch nicht erklären. Wieso bekämpfen sich die Menschen gegenseitig? Keine Ahnung. Unsere ganzes System des Zusammenlebens besteht aus so vielen Faktoren, dass es einfach nicht nur einen Grund für etwas gibt. Ich glaube es gibt Menschen die blicken da einfacher durch als andere, aber ich glaube es gibt keinen Menschen, der unser gesamtes System durchschaut. Nicht weil es nicht gewollt ist, sondern weil es einfach mittlerweile 7 Milliarden Akteure gibt und es werden nicht weniger. 

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ich versuche es irgendwie so gut es geht zu begreifen, mit der Möglichkeit in manchen Punkten nie eine Antwort zu finden oder ich mache es mir einfach und sage einfach es gibt eine NWO und die sind schuld. Für mich wählst du den einfachen Weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen sitzt er da ja nicht alleine, sondern lädt sich kluge Gäste ein.



Was denn für kluge Gäste?
Ich hab mir mal die erste Hälfte des von dir hervorgehobenen Abschnittes reingezogen und da redete quasi nur ein "Nahost-Experte" (offensichtlich ohne Zugehörigkeit zu irgend einer namenhaften Institution, die man nennen könnte) dessen Hauptqualifikation (bzw. -motivation, um in eine Talkshow zu gehen) sein jüngst veröffentlichtes, werbebedürftiges Buch über den Syrienkonflikt ist.
Was ich in dem Abschnitt dagegen nicht gefunden habe: Eine Primär- oder auch nur Sekundärquelle, die die von dir eingebrachte These untermauern würde, dass islamistische Gruppierungen Giftgasbestückte Mittelstreckenraketen in Syrien eingesetzt haben.

Überhaupt scheint mit dieses "kleine Detail" arg wenig Aufmerksamkeit in der hier umgreifende -und an sich ja durchaus lobenswerten- Verurteilung von Vorverurteilungen zu finden: In Syrien haben nur Assad, Russland und im äußersten Norden die Türkei sowie im äußersten Osten die USA die Möglichkeit, Luftschläge durchzuführen. Alle anderen schießen vom Boden aus. Und die jüngste Freisetzung von Giftgas fand auf Rebellenterrotorium statt, an das nur von Assad gehaltene Gebiete angrenzen. Es kommen also außer Russland -leicht auszuschließen-, Assad -hat nach eigenen Angaben genau diese Region an genau diesem Tag angegriffen- und den Rebellen selbst -??why??- nur Kräfte in Frage, die neben Sarin auch über Boden-Boden-Waffen mit mehreren 100 km Reichweite verfügen.
Diese Liste auf einen Verdächtigen=Schuldigen zusammenzustreichen ist nun echt keine Kunst und es stellt sich allenfalls die Frage, auf welcher Ebene der syrischen Armee der Befehl zu diesem strategisch doch recht wertlosen und politisch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaften Angriff gegeben wurde.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Ach ja, fast vergessen, bis mindestens Ende 2016 waren auf der besagten Luftwaffenbasis auch russische Truppen und Hubschrauber stationiert. Anscheinend war man sich obwohl man dort angreifen will aber auch im weißen Haus nicht so 100%ig sicher ob nicht immer noch russische Truppen dort stationiert sind, was Trump aber nicht davon abgehalten hat trotzdem mal ein paar Marschflugkörper abzuschießen.



Laut Taz (vom Samstag? vom Freitag? Bin gerade unsicher und beide liegen schon im Müll) haben die USA Russland mehrere Stunden vorher informiert und die tatsächlich dort stationierten russischen Hubschrauber haben kurzfristig die Stellung geräumt. Wie vermutlich auch mehrere syrische Flugzeuge, denn obwohl das die größte Luftwaffenbasis ist, wurden kaum welche getroffen.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch einfach nur ein paar Grundgedanken vor Augen führen um zu erkennen, dass an den Stories der USA und unseren westlichen Medien etwas nicht stimmen kann:
> 
> A) Was für Nutzen hätte Assad, die eigene Bevölkerung mit Chemiewaffen zu töten, außer dass er in Ungnade im restlichen Teil der Welt fallen würde und eben genau ein Eingreifen dieser pushen würde -> ergo völliger Quatsch.
> 
> B) Warum die eigene Bevölkerung auslöschen? Ein Großteil der syrischen Bevölkerung steht hinter Assad und kämpft selbst gegen die Opposition und den IS, welche von der westl. Welt unterstützt wird.



Wenn "ein Großteil der syrischen Bevölkerung hinter Assad steht", wieso hat er dann eigentlich nur über einen Bruchteil seines Landes die Kontrolle? Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung: Es ist kein Bürgerkrieg, wenn nur auf der einen Seite Bürger stehen. Und Assad führt seit Jahren Krieg gegen große Teile des syrischen Volkes, weil die Mehrheit der Syrer sich eben weigert "seine eigene Bevölkerung" zu sein.




> C) Woher kommen die Erkenntnisse, dass es angeblich Assad gewesen sein soll? Aus Quellen die ausschließlich vom Westen unterstützt werden und *nachweißlich* viele Falschmeldungen veröffentlicht haben, um Assad zu verunglimpfen.



Siehe oben: Aus einfacher Logik, syrischen und russischen Angaben folgt, dass im fraglichen Zeitraum nur die syrische und die russische Luftwaffe die Fähigkeit besaß, dort anzugreifen und dass nur die syrische Luftwaffe es auch gemacht hat. Die einzige Frage ist noch, ob das Giftgas in den Raketen war (westliche Theorie) oder in von den Raketen getroffenen Objekten (russische Theorie - die fragwürdig erscheint, weil sarin recht empfindlich ist un zumindest andere Nahost-Kandidaten deswegen lieber auf eine getrennte Lagerung der Ausgangsstoffe setzen, was aber eine Freisetzung durch Beschuss extrem schwer macht)




Threshold schrieb:


> Von den alternativen Medien oder so.



Auf alle Fälle aus Medien, die sehr viele "alternative Fakten" verbreiten...




Amon schrieb:


> Wer sollte es sonst getan haben?
> 
> Gesendet mit Spam



Ich tippe mal auf Kohl. Jedenfalls war der im fraglichen Zeitraum Kanzler.


----------



## Kusanar (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Aus einfacher Logik, syrischen und russischen Angaben folgt, dass im fraglichen Zeitraum nur die syrische und die russische Luftwaffe die Fähigkeit besaß, dort anzugreifen und dass nur die syrische Luftwaffe es auch gemacht hat. Die einzige Frage ist noch, ob das Giftgas in den Raketen war (westliche Theorie) oder in von den Raketen getroffenen Objekten (russische Theorie - die fragwürdig erscheint, weil sarin recht empfindlich ist un zumindest andere Nahost-Kandidaten deswegen lieber auf eine getrennte Lagerung der Ausgangsstoffe setzen, was aber eine Freisetzung durch Beschuss extrem schwer macht)



Artillerieraketen vom Flugzeug abschießen? Öh, ja.... theoretisch schon möglich, wüsste allerdings nicht dass das schon mal jemand versucht hätte 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle aus Medien, die sehr viele "alternative Fakten" verbreiten...





			
				BBC schrieb:
			
		

> On 18 September, Russian media quoted the country's Deputy Foreign Minister, Sergei Ryabkov, as saying during a visit to Damascus that Syria's government had provided additional information that showed rebels had used chemical weapons not only on 21 August but on other occasions.



Auch lustig, dass wir DIESE Beweise in unseren Medien nirgends finden. Aber schon erstaunlich dass uns immer brav alles vorgekaut wird, was einem die Amis so vorsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

JA, russische Medien. 
Das ist reine Propaganda. Genauso wie in türkischen Medien nichts über die Nein Sager zum Präsidialsystem gesagt wird.
Es ist immer ein Problem, wenn die Medien in der Hand des Staates sind und sie nicht unabhängig berichten können.


----------



## Kusanar (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ach, das machen doch alle Seiten ähnlich. Natürlich läuft auch bei uns hier im "westlichen" Europa Meinungsmache ab, nur eben etwas unauffälliger und nebenbei gibt es hierzulande immer noch genug freie Medien, die dann doch mal ihr Köpfchen anstrengen und nicht jeden Mist unreflektiert wiedergeben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer will die den noch sehen sobald denen durch Strahlenkrankheit Haare ausfallen und die Haut "abblättert"?


Ist doch nur Politikergeschwätz.

Soo gefährlich ist doch eine Wasserstoffbombe nicht.
Nur in 35km Umgebung ist alles sofort tot (Lichtblitz, Druckwelle)

Die anderen haben doch noch eine Chance mit der Restkernstrahlung zu leben.
Wenigstens zwei Jahre, bis die Pflanzen alle tot sind.

Die Großmächte haben doch auch die Soldaten kurz nach der Explosion durch die radioaktive Zone gejagt.
Die sind doch auch nicht gleich gestorben, sondern ein bißchen später.

Und solange RTL noch durch die Radioaktivität durchkommt, wird gesendet werden.

Ich lasse grundsätzlich die Ironieschilder weg.




Kusanar schrieb:


> nebenbei gibt es hierzulande immer noch genug freie Medien, die dann doch mal ihr Köpfchen anstrengen und nicht jeden Mist unreflektiert wiedergeben.


Die hätte ich gern mal hier gelistet: ... .


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die hätte ich gern mal hier gelistet: ... .



Vermutlich irgendwelche You Tube Kanäle oder eben alternative Medien wie RT Deutsch.


----------



## Amon (10. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Achgut, Tichy, Danish, nur um mal einige zu nennen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Artillerieraketen vom Flugzeug abschießen? Öh, ja.... theoretisch schon möglich, wüsste allerdings nicht dass das schon mal jemand versucht hätte



"Artillerieraketen"?
Erzähl weiter.





> Auch lustig, dass wir DIESE Beweise in unseren Medien nirgends finden. Aber schon erstaunlich dass uns immer brav alles vorgekaut wird, was einem die Amis so vorsetzen.



Vielleicht solltest du "deine" Medien wechseln. In den von mir konsumierten, die es an jedem besseren Kiosk oder sogar kostenlos über alle Fernsehübertragungswege gibt, finden sich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit (Kurz)Berichte (ja, sogar direkte - nicht "Medien haben gesagt, jemand gesagt, dass jemand anderes berichtet hätte" ) darüber, dass die Rebellen laut syrischer Regierung dies und jenes gemacht hätten.
Blöd nur, dass Aussagen einer Kriegspartei über eine andere so verdammt wenig wert sind.


----------



## Kusanar (11. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Artillerieraketen"?
> Erzähl weiter.



Wenn du mehr über Raketenartillerie wissen willst, bemüh doch Google: Kategorie:Raketenartillerie – Wikipedia.
Laut UN-Bericht wurden vor Ort jedenfalls Artillerieraketen gefunden und die wird nun mal von Artillerie abgefeuert... 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass Aussagen einer Kriegspartei über eine andere so verdammt wenig wert sind.



Jo, trifft BEIDE Seiten  Wir hier in der EU sind schon lange eine der Kriegsparteien im sogennanten "Syrischen Bürgerkrieg" (siehe auch American-led intervention in Syria - Wikipedia). Die Franzosen fliegen regelmäßig Kampfeinsätze in Syrien, die Holländer sind sowieso schon seit Irak in der Region und fliegen ebenfalls Kampfeinsätze über syrischem Gebiet und die Deutschen kümmern sich fleißig um Infratsruktur und Aufklärung aka Zielsuche... Und dass die Koalition unter amerikanischer Leitung schon sehr früh im Konflikt die Opposition in militärischen Belangen unterstützt und ausgebildet hat, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Bürgerkrieg ist das schon lange keiner mehr.


----------



## Adam_West (11. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach. War es jetzt doch kein Giftgasangriff?
> Unfall in einer Chemiefabrik?





Threshold schrieb:


> Für ihn steht aber schon fest, wer das gewesen ist.



Ich wiederhole: wo wurde bewiesen dass es a) ein Giftgas*angriff* einer Kriegspartei war und b) welche dieser Parteien es war. Es ist hinreichend bekannt dass in Syrien überall Chemielager existieren, ob diese nun von der Regierung oder von den "Rebellen" für einen Angriff genutzt wurde ist doch völlig unklar. Oder welche seriösen Quellen haben dir etwas bestätigt?

Du diskutierst hier nicht auf einer neutralen Ebene, du wirst von deiner vorgefertigten Meinung getrieben, ich halte mich wenigstens an das was man offiziell weiß, nämlich nichts, somit bleibt auch nur Spielraum für Spekulation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "ein Großteil der syrischen Bevölkerung hinter Assad steht", wieso hat er dann eigentlich nur über einen Bruchteil seines Landes die Kontrolle?



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der IS und alle anderen Gruppierungen überall im Land kämpfen und das syrische Militär nur eine "kleinere" Region sichern kann? Wenn wir in Deutschland in jedem Bundesland größere kampfbereite Gruppierungen aussetzen dann wird ebenso von dem ehemals deutsch-kontrolliertem Gebiet nur noch ein kleiner Teil übrig bleiben, der von der Bundeswehr effektiv verteidigt werden kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung: Es ist kein Bürgerkrieg, wenn nur auf der einen Seite Bürger stehen.



Das ist reinster Populismus. Du behauptest gerade, dass alle die gegen Assad kämpfen ja nur das einfache Volk wären, wohingegen bewiesen ist, dass unzählige radikale Gruppierungen in diesem Land kämpfen, die unter anderem nicht mal aus Syrien stammen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Assad führt seit Jahren Krieg gegen große Teile des syrischen Volkes, weil die Mehrheit der Syrer sich eben weigert "seine eigene Bevölkerung" zu sein.



Mich würde mal interessieren, woher diese Gewissheit kommt...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Aus einfacher Logik, syrischen und russischen Angaben folgt, dass im fraglichen Zeitraum nur die syrische und die russische Luftwaffe die Fähigkeit besaß, dort anzugreifen und dass nur die syrische Luftwaffe es auch gemacht hat. Die einzige Frage ist noch, ob das Giftgas in den Raketen war (westliche Theorie) oder in von den Raketen getroffenen Objekten (russische Theorie - die fragwürdig erscheint, weil sarin recht empfindlich ist un zumindest andere Nahost-Kandidaten deswegen lieber auf eine getrennte Lagerung der Ausgangsstoffe setzen, was aber eine Freisetzung durch Beschuss extrem schwer macht)



Auch das ist reine Meinungsmache. Es weiß schlicht und einfach niemand und hingegen der Annahme einiger Menschen ist auch keiner daran interessiert das aufzuklären!


----------



## JePe (11. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der IS und alle anderen Gruppierungen überall im Land kämpfen und das syrische Militär nur eine "kleinere" Region sichern kann?



... pardon? Es stehen so wenig Syrer hinter al-Assad, weil der noch nicht im ganzen Land fuer "Sicherheit" sorgen kann? Puh. Und ich Depp dachte doch tatsaechlich immer, Syrien wuerde in Flammen stehen, weil Teile der Bevoelkerung sich gegen al-Assad erhoben hatten und der, anders als mit der UN vereinbart, den Widerstand wegzubomben versucht hat. Aber scheinbar ist es ja genau andersrum ...



Adam_West schrieb:


> Wenn wir in Deutschland in jedem Bundesland größere kampfbereite Gruppierungen aussetzen dann wird ebenso von dem ehemals deutsch-kontrolliertem Gebiet nur noch ein kleiner Teil übrig bleiben, der von der Bundeswehr effektiv verteidigt werden kann.



Reichsbuerger & sonstige Extremisten aller Geschmacksrichtungen gibt es auch in Deutschland allenthalben. Leider. Sollen wir jetzt ernsthaft deren Infrastruktur bombardieren und ihre Anhaenger internieren lassen? Also quasi eine Kombination aus der syrischen und der tuerkischen "Loesung"?

@Topic: Am 5. April wollten die USA, Grossbritannien und Frankreich per im UN-Sicherheitsrat eingebrachter Resolution eine Untersuchung des Vorfalles in Idlib erreichen. Gescheitert ist das nicht wirklich ueberraschend am russischen Widerstand. Nun, eine Woche und viel Schwarzpulver in der Region spaeter, moechte Russland seinerseits eine Untersuchung durch die UN. Wuerden dort nicht so viele Menschen verrecken, es koennte glatt lustig sein.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre es der IS gewesen, hätten die es für sich schon eingefordert.
> Die Türkei ist für eine Menge verantwortlich, aber sicher nicht dafür, denn es bringt ihnen nichts.
> [...]
> Die USA sind zu weit weg, Trump hatte ja einen Kurs mit Syrien und wollte Assad an der Macht lassen.



Der IS hat auch nie die Anschläge in Istanbul und anderen Orten offiziell bekannt gegeben. Denn dann würden sie sich gegen ihre muslimischen Glaubensbrüder und ihren Unterstützer  Erdogan stellen. 

Die USA hat überall Basen und Flugzeugträger von denen Jets und Drohnen starten können. Zu weit weg, ist da ein sehr fadenscheiniges Argument.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich in dem Abschnitt dagegen nicht gefunden habe: Eine Primär- oder auch nur Sekundärquelle, die die von dir eingebrachte These untermauern würde, dass islamistische Gruppierungen Giftgasbestückte Mittelstreckenraketen in Syrien eingesetzt haben.
> 
> Überhaupt scheint mit dieses "kleine Detail" arg wenig Aufmerksamkeit in der hier umgreifende -und an sich ja durchaus lobenswerten- Verurteilung von Vorverurteilungen zu finden: In Syrien haben nur Assad, Russland und im äußersten Norden die Türkei sowie im äußersten Osten die USA die Möglichkeit, Luftschläge durchzuführen. Alle anderen schießen vom Boden aus. Und die jüngste Freisetzung von Giftgas fand auf Rebellenterrotorium statt, an das nur von Assad gehaltene Gebiete angrenzen. Es kommen also außer Russland -leicht auszuschließen-, Assad -hat nach eigenen Angaben genau diese Region an genau diesem Tag angegriffen- und den Rebellen selbst -??why??- nur Kräfte in Frage, die neben Sarin auch über Boden-Boden-Waffen mit mehreren 100 km Reichweite verfügen.
> Diese Liste auf einen Verdächtigen=Schuldigen zusammenzustreichen ist nun echt keine Kunst und es stellt sich allenfalls die Frage, auf welcher Ebene der syrischen Armee der Befehl zu diesem strategisch doch recht wertlosen und politisch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaften Angriff gegeben wurde.



Ist denn mittlerweile mit Fakten belegt, woher das Giftgas beim Angriff kam? Wenn es aus Flugzeugen abgeworfen wurde, hätte man ja Radar Aufzeichnungen.

Man muss auch bedenken, das der IS und die verschiedenen Kämpfer in Syrien auch Waffen der USA bzw. des jeweiligen Militärs  erbeutet haben. Denn im Zweifel sollten sich Gasgranaten im Häuserkampf auch per Mörser verschießen lassen. Oder man baut wie die Hamas in Israel kurzstecken Raketen, die ein paar Kilometer weit fliegen.

------

Wirkliche Aufklärung wird man aber nicht erwarten können. Da wird man wohl erst bei einem Wistlebower oder aus Dokumenten auf Wikileaks genaue Fakten erfahren. 
Siehe Snowden und den neusten CIA-Dokumenten.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA hat überall Basen und Flugzeugträger von denen Jets und Drohnen starten können. Zu weit weg, ist da ein sehr fadenscheiniges Argument.



Zu weit weg im Sinne von "Trump interessiert sich nicht dafür".
Und er hatte ja noch letzte Woche gesagt, dass er sich eine Lösung mit Assad durchaus vorstellen kann.
Wieso also sollte er plötzlich so einen Unsinn machen? Ergibt kein Sinn.


----------



## Adam_West (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



JePe schrieb:


> ... pardon? Es stehen so wenig Syrer hinter al-Assad, weil der noch nicht im ganzen Land fuer "Sicherheit" sorgen kann? Puh. Und ich Depp dachte doch tatsaechlich immer, Syrien wuerde in Flammen stehen, weil Teile der Bevoelkerung sich gegen al-Assad erhoben hatten und der, anders als mit der UN vereinbart, den Widerstand wegzubomben versucht hat. Aber scheinbar ist es ja genau andersrum ...



Dann scheinst du es tatsächlich nicht zu verstehen oder dich interessiert es nicht. In die Teile die Assad noch kontrolliert haben sich tatsächlich eine große Menge Syrer zurückgezogen, nachdem die unter Kriegszustand stehenden Regionen von verschiedenen "Rebellentruppen" (Terroristen und extremistische Glaubenskämfper) attackiert und zerstört wurden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Reichsbuerger & sonstige Extremisten aller Geschmacksrichtungen gibt es auch in Deutschland allenthalben. Leider. Sollen wir jetzt ernsthaft deren Infrastruktur bombardieren und ihre Anhaenger internieren lassen? Also quasi eine Kombination aus der syrischen und der tuerkischen "Loesung"?



Jetzt kommt mal wieder der prophylaktische Schuss gegen rechts? Klar, weil die natürlich die einzigen sind, mit denen wir in DEU Probleme haben.
Btw. setzt du gerade eine kleine Trottelrandgruppe auf die selbe Stufe mit IS Terroristen und anderen kriegerischen Extremisten, damit hat sich, glaube ich, die Unterhaltung mit dir hier erübrigt 



JePe schrieb:


> @Topic: Am 5. April wollten die USA, Grossbritannien und Frankreich per im UN-Sicherheitsrat eingebrachter Resolution eine Untersuchung des Vorfalles in Idlib erreichen. Gescheitert ist das nicht wirklich ueberraschend am russischen Widerstand. Nun, eine Woche und viel Schwarzpulver in der Region spaeter, moechte Russland seinerseits eine Untersuchung durch die UN. Wuerden dort nicht so viele Menschen verrecken, es koennte glatt lustig sein.



Komimsch, erst bombardieren und DANACH nach Beweisen suchen? Selbstverständlich stellt sich Russland dagegen. Mal abgesehen davon dass diese Untersuchungen unter völligem Ausschluss ALLER beteiligten Parteien passieren würde und somit wieder nur die Ergebnisse raus kommen würden, die den westlichen Mächten dienen. War bisher immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Grüße


----------



## Seeefe (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Die UN-Sitzung mit diesem Resolutionsvorschlag fand noch vor dem Angriff der USA statt.


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso also sollte er plötzlich so einen Unsinn machen? Ergibt kein Sinn.



Also beim Trump ergibt so einiges keinen Sinn, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema 

Lustig übrigens, dass niemanden mein falscher Link auf einen älteren UN-Report aufgefallen ist. Hat also keine Sau gelesen...


----------



## OField (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso also sollte er plötzlich so einen Unsinn machen? Ergibt kein Sinn.


Hast du gerade gesagt Trump macht keinen Unsinn ?
Der Typ hat noch vor ein paar Monaten behauptet. dass man sich aus Syrien raushalten solle. Aber klar, wenn Gas statt Bomben auf Menschen geworfen wird, darf man seine Meinung ändern. Ist ja nicht relevant ob Unschuldige getötet, sondern wie. Jene die zerbombt worden, hatten dann halt Pech, dass es nicht Gas war.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



OField schrieb:


> Hast du gerade gesagt Trump macht keinen Unsinn ?
> Der Typ hat noch vor ein paar Monaten behauptet. dass man sich aus Syrien raushalten solle. Aber klar, wenn Gas statt Bomben auf Menschen geworfen wird, darf man seine Meinung ändern. Ist ja nicht relevant ob Unschuldige getötet, sondern wie. Jene die zerbombt worden, hatten dann halt Pech, dass es nicht Gas war.



Es wäre ihm sicher auch egal gewesen ob es ein paar mehr Zivilisten mit Gas statt Bomben getroffen hätte, wären da nicht Zitat Trump bei seinem Statement zum Angriff auf die Luftwaffenbasis: "diese wunderhübschen unschuldigen Babys" gewesen die von dem Gasangriff getroffen wurden, dabei hat er im Wahlkampf noch auf einer seiner Veranstaltungen gesagt das er Babys eigentlich nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Er hat auch gesagt, er werde für Golf keine zeit haben^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du es tatsächlich nicht zu verstehen oder dich interessiert es nicht. In die Teile die Assad noch kontrolliert haben sich tatsächlich eine große Menge Syrer zurückgezogen, nachdem die unter Kriegszustand stehenden Regionen von verschiedenen "Rebellentruppen" (Terroristen und extremistische Glaubenskämfper) attackiert und zerstört wurden.



Deine Chronologie ist schlicht falsch. Erst Terror gegen missliebige, weil aufmuepfige Teile der Zivilbevoelkerung, dann Buergerkrieg. Deine Projektion ist, boese und amerikahoerige Maechte haetten Syrien ins Chaos gestuerzt und der nette Herr al-Assad versucht nun mit a lil´ help from Russia Ordnung, Frieden und Prosperitaet wiederherzustellen. Wenn Du das ernsthaft glaubst, lade ich Dich zu einer Beweisfuehrung ein.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal wieder der prophylaktische Schuss gegen rechts? Klar, weil die natürlich die einzigen sind, mit denen wir in DEU Probleme haben.



Links, rechts, mit lila Punkten - mir ist voellig egal, wo Du Extremisten verstandortest; mir ging es darum, wie ein Staat mit seinen Angehoerigen umgeht. Und gleich ob die nun Reichsbuerger, schwarzer Block oder Salafisten heissen - wir bombardieren sie nicht und das ist auch gut so. Das muss Dich aber nicht davon abhalten, die bewaehrte Links-Rechts-Nebelkerze zu zuenden.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Komimsch, erst bombardieren und DANACH nach Beweisen suchen?



Kommt drauf an, wen Du meinst.

Die USA, Grossbritannien und Frankreich haben zuerst auf eine Resolution gedraengt, die am zu erwartenden "Njet" aus Moskau gescheitert ist. Danach hat sich Friedensengel Trump fuer seinen Alleingang entschieden.

Richtig ist aber, dass Putin erst tagelang sein schuetzendes Haendchen ueber seinen Pfoertner in Damaskus gehalten hat und nun, da wohl alles forensisch Verwertliche weggebombt ist, Aufklaerung fordert.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



JePe schrieb:


> Die USA, Grossbritannien und Frankreich haben zuerst auf eine Resolution gedraengt, die am zu erwartenden "Njet" aus Moskau gescheitert ist. Danach hat sich Friedensengel Trump fuer seinen Alleingang entschieden.
> 
> Richtig ist aber, dass Putin erst tagelang sein schuetzendes Haendchen ueber seinen Pfoertner in Damaskus gehalten hat und nun, da wohl alles forensisch Verwertliche weggebombt ist, Aufklaerung fordert.



In dem Fall bin ich mir da nicht mal so sicher das Russland deshalb blockiert hat. Ich habe fast ehr die Vermutung das Putin wissen wollte ob Trump seine Drohung eines Alleingangs, Gesetz dem Fall das es wirklich zu keinem gemeinsamen Vorgehen im Rahmen der UN  kommt wahr macht und wie seine Reaktion ausfallen wird. Er wollte also evt. ehr wissen ob Trump nur heiße Luft von sich gibt, oder seine Drohung wirklich wahr macht und wie unbedacht dann seine Reaktion ausfällt, oder eben nicht ausfällt.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In dem Fall bin ich mir da nicht mal so sicher das Russland deshalb blockiert hat. Ich habe fast ehr die Vermutung das Putin wissen wollte ob Trump seine Drohung eines Alleingangs, Gesetz dem Fall das es wirklich zu keinem gemeinsamen Vorgehen im Rahmen der UN  kommt wahr macht und wie seine Reaktion ausfallen wird. Er wollte also evt. ehr wissen ob Trump nur heiße Luft von sich gibt, oder seine Drohung wirklich wahr macht und wie unbedacht dann seine Reaktion ausfällt, oder eben nicht ausfällt.



Na ja, Obama hat immer mit einer roten Linie gedroht aber nichts weggebombt.
Trump hat sofort zugeschlagen. Er muss ja die treue Linie der republikanischen Präsidenten hoch halten, die immer ohne UN Mandat fremde Länder bombardieren. 
Von daher überrascht mich das jetzt nicht, dass Trump da zugeschlagen hat.
Er hat ja den Russen vorher bescheid gesagt, dass er angreifen wird und die haben Assad bescheid gesagt. Von daher war die Sache im Grunde genommen ein perfekter PR Gag um von anderen Dingen abzulenken, die Trump so macht.
Inzwischen ist sein Kandidat Neil Gorsuch für den obersten Gerichtshof ja durch. Hat irgendwie keiner mitbekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist sein Kandidat Neil Gorsuch für den obersten Gerichtshof ja durch. Hat irgendwie keiner mitbekommen.



Doch, wurde doch sogar darüber berichtet das die Nominierung angekommen wurde, ok, natürlich nur am Rande und keine Leitartikel in allem Medien, aber berichtet wurde auch in deutschen Medien darüber.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wäre ihm sicher auch egal gewesen ob es ein paar mehr Zivilisten mit Gas statt Bomben getroffen hätte, wären da nicht Zitat Trump bei seinem Statement zum Angriff auf die Luftwaffenbasis: "diese wunderhübschen unschuldigen Babys" gewesen die von dem Gasangriff getroffen wurden, dabei hat er im Wahlkampf noch auf einer seiner Veranstaltungen gesagt das er Babys eigentlich nicht ausstehen kann.



Erinnert irgendwie an die Brutkastenlüge, mit denen der Einmarsch in Kuwait gerechtfertigt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch, wurde doch sogar darüber berichtet das die Nominierung angekommen wurde, ok, natürlich nur am Rande und keine Leitartikel in allem Medien, aber berichtet wurde auch in deutschen Medien darüber.



Also, ich hab das nicht so mitbekommen und ich schaue regelmäßig Nachrichten bei den öffentlich rechtlichen.
Oder es lag daran.


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Interessant, der Artikel ist zwar steinalt aber ich hör das Heute zum ersten Mal: Sarin gas materials sent to Isis from Turkey, claims MP Eren Erdem - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk.

Eren Erdem sitzt übrigens momentan ein... hat wohl dem Erdo-Wahn zu sehr ans Bein gepinkelt, nachdem ja sein Schwiegersöhnchen Öldeals mit der ISIL ausgehandelt hatte und das auch über Eren bekannt wurde.


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Gas? Was für ein Gas? Glaubt echt irgendeiner dass das Gas abgeworfen wurde? Weil eine Frau das in einem Interview behauptet hat? "Ich sah ein Flugzeug, das warf etwas ab. Da war ein Gas das brannte mir in den Augen." Wenn da witklich Giftgas gewesen wäre dass ihr in den Augen gebrannt hätte, hätte sie kein Interview mehr gegeben. Oder glaubt ihr diesem "Ein-Mann-Lügen-Dienst" namens Syrische Informationsstelle für Menschenrechte? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Wer oder was hier geglaubt wird oder Sache ist, ist doch längst irrelevant. Der Schuldige wurde festgelegt, ansonsten


----------



## Seeefe (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Erinnert irgendwie an die Brutkastenlüge, mit denen der Einmarsch in Kuwait gerechtfertigt wurde.



Naja, diese Kampfhandlugen waren von der UN ja abgesegnet. Resolution 678 des UN-Sicherheitsrates – Wikipedia



Amon schrieb:


> Gas? Was für ein Gas? Glaubt echt irgendeiner dass das Gas abgeworfen wurde? Weil eine Frau das in einem Interview behauptet hat? "Ich sah ein Flugzeug, das warf etwas ab. Da war ein Gas das brannte mir in den Augen." Wenn da witklich Giftgas gewesen wäre dass ihr in den Augen gebrannt hätte, hätte sie kein Interview mehr gegeben. Oder glaubt ihr diesem "Ein-Mann-Lügen-Dienst" namens Syrische Informationsstelle für Menschenrechte?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Die Russen haben dies ja selbst auch nicht abgestritten, nur wie es zum Gasaustritt gekommen ist, da haben die eine andere Theorie.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das nicht so mitbekommen und ich schaue regelmäßig Nachrichten bei den öffentlich rechtlichen.
> Oder es lag daran.



Keine Ahnung inwieweit da von den öffentlich rechtlichen berichtet wurde, ich habs jedenfalls vor 5 Tagen beim täglichen überfliegen verschiedener Newsquellen auf der Internetseite der faz gelesen gehabt:

Nach zahem Ringen: Neil Gorsuch ist zum Supreme Court-Richter gewahlt - Trumps Prasidentschaft - FAZ


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Amon schrieb:


> Gas? Was für ein Gas? Glaubt echt irgendeiner dass das Gas abgeworfen wurde? Weil eine Frau das in einem Interview behauptet hat? "Ich sah ein Flugzeug, das warf etwas ab. Da war ein Gas das brannte mir in den Augen." Wenn da witklich Giftgas gewesen wäre dass ihr in den Augen gebrannt hätte, hätte sie kein Interview mehr gegeben. Oder glaubt ihr diesem "Ein-Mann-Lügen-Dienst" namens Syrische Informationsstelle für Menschenrechte?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Es gibt Ärzte in den umliegenden Krankenhäusern, einige auch mit Kontakten zu deutschen Ärzten, die bestätigt haben, dass es Giftgas gewesen ist.


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Es gibt Ärzte in den umliegenden Krankenhäusern, einige auch mit Kontakten zu deutschen Ärzten, die bestätigt haben, dass es Giftgas gewesen ist.



Ach! Weil irgendein Arzt irgendwas bestätigt ist es also wahr?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Es gibt Ärzte in den umliegenden Krankenhäusern, einige auch mit Kontakten zu deutschen Ärzten, die bestätigt haben, dass es Giftgas gewesen ist.



Ich glaube Amon zweifelt da konkret mehr an das man das Kampfgas per Flugzeug aus der Luft abgworfen hat, nicht das prinzipiell Kampfgas war was die Leute dort verletzt hat.
Vermute ich ich zumindest mal.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Amon schrieb:


> Ach! Weil irgendein Arzt irgendwas bestätigt ist es also wahr?



Es waren nicht irgendwelchen Ärzte. Es waren die Ärzte, die die Opfer des Gasangriffs behandelt haben. So war jedenfalls die Aussage eines deutschen Arztes, der Kontakte zu den dortigen Ärzten hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube Amon zweifelt da konkret mehr an das man das Kampfgas per Flugzeug aus der Luft abgworfen hat, nicht das prinzipiell Kampfgas war was die Leute dort verletzt hat.
> Vermute ich ich zumindest mal.



Zu den Flugzeugen habe auch nichts gesagt. Da müsste Amon uns aufklären, was er meinte.


----------



## Amon (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich zweifele den kompletten Angriff an, und auch die Aussage dieser "Ärzte" die angeblich irgendwelche "Patienten" behandelt haben wollen. Hier mal das offizielle Dokument vom Weißen Haus zu dem Angriff: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Satz mit dem "open source video" finde ich besondern lustig. In Zeiten von totaler Überwachung verlässt sich jetzt die Abhörnation Nr. 1 in ihrer Entscheidungsfindung über Krieg oder Frieden auf Youtube? Wirklich? Wo ist hier die versteckte Kamera?  So sah einer der vermutlichen Einschlagskrater aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob dieser bereits vorher da war oder nicht, lässt sich auch hier nicht rekonstruieren. Vor allem bleibt die Frage was die anderen 36 Raketen getroffen haben?

 Eine Sache ist relativ klar: Die Syrische Armee muss Khan Sheikhoun unter Kontrolle bringen, um den Kessel in Richtung Hama gegen den IS zu zu ziehen. Darum auch die vielen Luftangriffe in den letzten Tagen auf diese Region. Mit dem Angriff der USA auf die Luftwaffenbasis haben sie die Syrische Luftwaffen ein wenig geschwächt. Dies bringt dem IS ein wenig mehr Spielraum. Doch die russische Luftunterstützung gleicht das wieder aus. Es ist ein offener Krieg zwischen vielen Fraktionen, bei dem mit allen Mitteln gekämpft wird. Sowohl medial als auch real. Somit auch mit für den IS üblichen Mitteln. Eins davon sind Angriffe auf die Bevölkerung und nachträglichem Fingerzeig auf die Syrische Armee. Und komischer Weise sind immer sofort diese "White Helmets" - welche fast ausschließlich im Gebiet des IS operieren und sich nicht davor scheuen verwundete Kinder mehrfach für ihre Social Media Zwecke zu missbrauchen - und die "syrische Beobachtungsstelle für Menschenrechte" auf allen Kanälen zur Stelle. Müsst ihr mal darauf achten. Weiß scheint jetzt das neue Schwarz zu sein?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Amon schrieb:


> Und komischer Weise sind immer sofort diese "White Helmets" - welche fast ausschließlich im Gebiet des IS operieren und sich nicht davor scheuen verwundete Kinder mehrfach für ihre Social Media Zwecke zu missbrauchen - und die "syrische Beobachtungsstelle für Menschenrechte" auf allen Kanälen zur Stelle.



Verwundete / tote Kinder für Medienzwecke auszuschlachten dafür ist sich doch heutzutage keine Seite mehr zu schade, selbst westliche Medien nutzen doch gerne und viel Bilder von Kindern um eine bestimmte Stimmung des Mitgefühls, des Aktionismus und der Hilfsbereitschaft zu erzeugen, selbst wen die Opferzahl unter Kindern nur an einer Hand abzählbar ist. Dicht gefolgt ist das dann von Frauen und alten Menschen.
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür war doch auch die Flüchtlingskrise 2015, obwohl die Mehrzahl der Flüchtlinge männlich war waren geschätzt in allen Medienkanälen Bilder von Kindern und Frauen mehr präsent als die von Männern, schlicht weil man damit mehr Hilfsbereitschaft und Mitgefühl generieren konnte als das bei einer großen Masse an Männern auf den Bildern der Fall gewesen wäre.

Das die Terroristen sich da für ihre Propagandaaktionen der gleichen Mittel bedienen um die Tränendrüse der westlichen Bevölkerung zu aktivieren ist irgendwie nur logisch und konsequent.

Arme wehrlose Kinder, ohne das prinzipiell abwertend gegenüber Kindern als Opfern zu meinen, sorgen halt ehr für irrationale Zustimmung und Ansichten bei den Menschen, da Kinder halt immer dieses eigentlich absurde Bild der "Reinheit und Unschuld" anhaftet / angedichtet wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Gibt neue Fakten und Bilder. Anscheinend wurde das Gas über eine Art Rohrbombe freigesetzt, was also sehr wohl für eine Täterschaft des IS o.a. sprechen würde. Insbesondere ist der Karter für einen angeblichen Raketenangriff sehr klein. Da ist hier ja manches Schlagloch größer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kam wohl kein reines Sarin zum Einsatz. Das alles würde schon für eine schmutzige Bombe sprechen. 

Quelle: Giftgas-Angriff in Chan Scheichun: Die Fakten des Weissen Hauses sind keine | Telepolis


----------



## Kusanar (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Na wer hätte das gedacht...

Lustig übrigens dass der Verfasser des Artikels auf Telepolis behauptet:



			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Der Journalist Michael Lüders verficht bekanntlich die These, wonach es den dschihadistischen Milizen möglich gewesen sei, sich chemische Kampfstoffe über die Türkei zu besorgen. *Er lehnte sich dabei weit aus dem Fenster*...



Die Anschuldigungen vom ehemaligen türkischen MP Eren Erdem finden in diesem Zusammenhang überaupt keine Erwähnung. Zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat sich Herr Lüders mit der Aussage anscheinend nicht.

PS: Trotzdem ist damit immer noch nicht geklärt, wer es wirklich war. Wird vermutlich auch nicht mehr passieren. In der Zwischenzeit kann so einiges an Beweismaterial entweder weggebracht oder gefälscht worden sein. Wie diese lustigen Fotos auf Twitter von Metallstücken mit grüner Farbe als Gegenbeweis dass die Teile doch von einer Bombe stammen. Wo sogar die Abrisskante noch grün ist, lol....


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Putin sicher die letzten Jahre verstärkt macht ist zu pokern und außenpolitisch möglichst unberechenbar zu agieren, trotzdem ist er bei dem was er macht schon berechnend und rational, das trifft auch auf die Krim zu.
> Putin ist sich bewust das Russland konventionel militärisch in einem Krieg gegen die USA und / oder die NATO keine Chance hat,



Nö, so sicher wäre ich mir nicht

Die Krimanektion war ein Test, wie weit er gehen kann

Als nächstes werden  wohl die baltischen dran glauben müssen


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, so sicher wäre ich mir nicht
> 
> Die Krimanektion war ein Test, wie weit er gehen kann
> 
> Als nächstes werden  wohl die baltischen dran glauben müssen



Die baltischen Staaten kann man mit der Krim nicht gleichsetzen. Bei der Krim ging es vor allem um den dortigen Marinestützpunkt. 

Bei den baltischen Staaten würde Russland a) sowieso den Bündnisfall auslösen und b) auf militärischen Widerstand stoßen. Die Bevölkerung ist auch eine ganz andere, nicht wie auf der Krim, wo die Russen den größten Teil darstellen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die baltischen Staaten kann man mit der Krim nicht gleichsetzen. Bei der Krim ging es vor allem um den dortigen Marinestützpunkt.



Ich denke, dass es ihm eher um die Ölfelder ging, die vor der Krim liegen.
Den Militärstützpunkt hatten die Russen ja auf Ewig gepachtet.


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Naja, die Russen haben ja nun nicht gerade kleinen Erdölreserven. 

Pacht hin oder her, aus Sicht der Russen ist einer der wichtigsten Militärstützpunkte in einem Land, welches der NATO angehört, nicht tragbar. Mit der annektion der Krim hat man sich diesem Problem entledigt.

Papier ist geduldigt. Manchmal spielt das, was verhandelt worden ist, keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Die Russen haben vor allem Gas. 
Und eine weitere Ölquelle direkt vor der Haustür nimmst du gerne mit.
Denn immerhin hat jetzt Gasprom den Zuschlag dafür bekommen. Vorher lagen die Verwertungsrechte bei Exxon, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



			
				Threshold;8797825. Vorher lagen die Verwertungsrechte bei Exxon schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, Exxon hatte da nie einen Zugriff


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Exxon hat die Führung, Shell war auch dabei.
Als die Russen die Krim übernommen haben, ging alles an Gasprom.
Und auch bei der Krim geht es ums Ol | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Exxon hat die Führung, Shell war auch dabei.
> Als die Russen die Krim übernommen haben, ging alles an Gasprom.
> Und auch bei der Krim geht es ums Ol | Telepolis



Lese mal genau nach,

Exxon kam nie zum Zug


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ja, weil die Russen die Krim vorher weggezockt haben.
Wieso haben sie das wohl gemacht? 
Wieso genau dann und nicht schon 20 Jahre vorher. 
Ich komme einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Um mal in der Diskussion für etwas Aufheiterung zu Sorgen, mal zwei Videos.
Zu erst ein bisschen Brainstorming zum Syrienkrieg.
ab Minute 2:38:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zOQ8yUiPhA:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ein paar Moments of UN-Sicherheitsrat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tY0L_9Bnec:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr über Raketenartillerie wissen willst, bemüh doch Google: Kategorie:Raketenartillerie – Wikipedia.
> Laut UN-Bericht wurden vor Ort jedenfalls Artillerieraketen gefunden und die wird nun mal von Artillerie abgefeuert...



Ich will nichts über Raketenartillerie wissen, ich will wissen, auf welcher Grundlage du derartige Aussagen über die verwendeten Waffensysteme machst und warum du Raketenartillerie mit Flugzeugen assoziierst.
Ein ins Leere führender Link ändert an fehlenden Quellen übrigens rein gar nichts und mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass die UN irgend einen Bericht zu dem Thema abgeben könnte - schließlich wurde eine Untersuchung ja vom Sicherheitsrat abgelehnt. Von daher frage ich mich, worauf du eigentlich verlinken wolltest?



> Jo, trifft BEIDE Seiten  ...



?
Damit sagst du, dass du Aussagen von Beteiligten für unzuverlässig hälst. Genau so eine Aussage hast du ein Post vorher noch selbst eingebracht und als "Beweis" bezeichnest.
Sorry, aber wenn du selbst deiner eigenen Meinung nach unsichere Informationen so titulierst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion mit dir. Forensprache ist deutsch und wenn du beim hochkritischen Aspekt "Verlässlichkeit" deine Begriffe willkürlich umdeutest, ist eine Kommunikation mit dir hier nicht möglich.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der IS und alle anderen Gruppierungen überall im Land kämpfen und das syrische Militär nur eine "kleinere" Region sichern kann?



Es kämpfen nicht die Buchstaben "I" und "S" und auch nicht abstrakte Gruppierungen. Es kämpfen Menschen. Menschen die nicht plötzlich aus Lehm erschaffen worden sind und die gerade in der Region, von der wir hier sprechen (nämlich der zwischen Regierugnsterritorium und Mittelmeer) auch nur sehr schwer aus dem Ausland einreisen können. Also versuch hier keine Fakten zu verdrehen, wenn es darum geht, dass in Syrien vor allem Syrer kämpfen, egal auf welcher Seite.



> Das ist reinster Populismus. Du behauptest gerade, dass alle die gegen Assad kämpfen ja nur das einfache Volk wären, wohingegen bewiesen ist, dass unzählige radikale Gruppierungen in diesem Land kämpfen, die unter anderem nicht mal aus Syrien stammen.



Wo spreche ich von "einfachen" Volk? Und was soll bitte schön "unter anderem"? Deine Behauptung ist, dass Assad vor allem gegen nicht-syrische Kräfte kämpft. 100000de bis Millionen, die nicht "unter anderem", sonder mehrheitlich nicht aus Syrien kommen. Und das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, erst recht im Rahmen eines von dir postulierten Kampfes aller Syrer gegen Fremde. Der würde nämlich bedeuten, dass die Konflikte zwischen der syrischen Armee (mit voller Unterstützung durch den Rest Syriens) und deiner erfundenen Invasionsarmee an der Grenze zur Türkei, dem Libanon, Israel oder dem Irak hätte beginnen müssen. Bis heute gab es aber überhaupt nur an einer dieser Grenzen militärische Eindringen (sieht man von einer geringen Zahl türkischer Truppen ab) und das begann locker ein Jahr nach Ausbruch des Konfliktes und rekrutierte sich nur aus der kleinen Zahl irakischer IS-Kämpfer, kann also unmöglich die Syrer überrannt haben.



> Mich würde mal interessieren, woher diese Gewissheit kommt...



Fähigkeit zum lesen und logischen Denken.



> Auch das ist reine Meinungsmache. Es weiß schlicht und einfach niemand und hingegen der Annahme einiger Menschen ist auch keiner daran interessiert das aufzuklären!



Wenn du provozieren willst, fange doch bitte beim nächstbesten Moderator an, das erspart uns viel Ärger. Wenn du die von mir vorgebrachten Argumente logisch aushebeln willst, dann fang überhaupt mal an zu diskutieren und anstatt willkürlich zu diskreditieren.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA hat überall Basen und Flugzeugträger von denen Jets und Drohnen starten können. Zu weit weg, ist da ein sehr fadenscheiniges Argument.



Die syrische und russische Luftabwehr in der Region ist auch für amerikanische Flugzeuge eine ernste Bedrohung (Drohnen sowieso) und in syrischen Luftraum wären sie ein willkommenes Fressen für beide. Artilleriestellungen in Reichweite bzw. Schiffe mit ausreichend schwerer Bewaffnung gibt es auch nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit ohne alzu großes Personen- und Materialrisiko anzugreifen wären Marschflugkörper. Die können aber nicht nur ebenfalls abgefangen werden und haben allgemein eher mäßige Erfolgsquoten (von 59 Tomahawk sollen 22 ihr Ziel erreicht haben - obwohl die Russen nicht auf sie geschossen haben), sondern hinterlassen auch ziemlich eindeutige Trümmerteile selbst wenn man sie mit Explosivgefechtsköpfen bestückt. Bei einem Giftgaseinsatz würden selbst Laien die Dinger auf einem Foto erkennen. (Ganz abgesehen davon arbeiten die USA zumindest offiziell nicht mehr mit Giftgas. Wozu auch? Als Atommacht haben sie es zur Abschreckung und als letztes Mittel nicht nötig und strategisch war das Zeug schon immer eine Katastrophe. Damit kann man nichts erobern und auch keinen militärischen Gegner ernsthaft schwächen, sondern nur so großen zivilen Schaden anrichten, dass ein Angreifer hoffentlich den Mut verliert. Es hat aber seit 42 niemand mehr die USA angegriffen.)




> Ist denn mittlerweile mit Fakten belegt, woher das Giftgas beim Angriff kam? Wenn es aus Flugzeugen abgeworfen wurde, hätte man ja Radar Aufzeichnungen.



Wie gut die westliche Radar-Abdeckung in dem Bereich ist, weiß ich nicht, Russland hält sich mit eigenen Erkenntnissen ja sehr zurück. Die offiziellen Angaben sowohl der Syrer als auch der Russen sprechen aber ganz klar von einem syrischen Luftangriff (mit konventionellen Waffen) an diesem Tag in dieser Gegend, bei dem ja dann das Gas aus getroffenen Rebellenlagern freigesetzt worden sein soll. (Allerdings zumindest in der russischen Fassung erst vier Stunden nachdem Berichten aus der Region die ersten Giftgassymptome in Krankenhäusern behandelt wurden.) Somit würden also Radar-Aufnahmen eh keine Aufklärung ermöglichen, da bestenfalls die Flugzeuge selbst zu sehen wären.
Prinzipiell gibt es aber nur wenige Möglichkeiten:
+ Von Flugzeugen: Stehen nur syrischer und russischer Luftwaffe zur Verfügung, letztere war aktiv.
? Von assad-syrischen Bodentruppen: Es wurden meinem Wissen nach vor ein paar Jahren nur die offiziellen Giftgasreserven, aber nicht die zugehörigen Waffensysteme vernichtet. "Versandmaterial" dürfte Assad also haben, aber ich weiß nicht mit welcher Reichweite. Macht zu Variante 1 ohnehin kaum einen Unterschied.
- Vom IS: Die Angriffe fanden auf der dem IS abgewandten Seite des Regierungsgebietes statt. Karten sind meist nur sehr grob, aber ich schätze mal mindestens 100, eher 150-200 km wären es mindestens bis ins Zielgebiet. Berichte über Raketensysteme mit dieser Reichweite in IS-Hand wären mir keine bekannt.
- Von anderen west-lybischen Rebellen: Die bekämpfen sich zwar auch immer mal wieder gegenseitig, aber dann gezielt die Kämpfer. Ein Schlag gegen die Zivilbevölkerung wäre sehr untypisch und würde sie ihrem Ziel kein bißchen näher bringen, außerdem war der Zusammenhalt gegen Regierungs-Übermachten bislang immer gegeben.
- Von den Rebellen selbst (false Flag): Hahnebücherne Verschwörungstheorie, denn bisher hat bei Giftgasangriffen ja auch niemand von außerhalb eingegriffen, man kann also nichts gewinnen. Da die Rebellengruppen aber aus lokalen Paramilitärs hervorgegangen sind, würde man sehr große Gefahr laufen die eigene Familie zu treffen.
? Es war schon vor Ort. Das ist die russisch-syrischee These und zumindest nicht ganz zu auszuschließen. Aber wie schon weiter oben dargelegt: Fertigemischtes Sarin längere Zeit zu lagern stellt sehr hohe Anforderungen an die Produktion und die Lagereinrichtungen. Normalerweise werden die Ausgangsstoffe getrennt aufbewahrt und oft erst im Flug vermischt. Das ausgerechnet ein Haufen Paramilitärs mit in einem Kriegsgebiet chemische Anlagen für die aufwendigere Lösung betreibt, kann eigentlich ausgeschlossen. Genauso unwahrscheinlich ist aber, dass eine Explosion einzeln gelagerte Ausgangsstoffe so vermischt, dass ein wirkungsvoller Angriff resultiert - von den auf Wikipedia genannten Ausgangssubstanzen ist die eine ein sehr flüchtiges Gas, dass der Strukturformel nach brennbar sein müsste, und der Reaktionspartner ist entweder ein Feststoff (der also unter der entweichenden/brennende Gaswolke am Boden liegen würde) oder ein ebenso brennbarer Alkohol. Und die Substanzen müssten durch ein Feuer nicht einmal vollständig vernichtet werden, es würde schon reichen, wenn sie durch den Brand weit über dem Boden verteilt und so verdünnt werden.

=> Niemand außerhalb Russlands kann sich erklären, wie da Sarin freigesetzt worden sein soll, außer durch die syrische Armee oder Luftwaffe, die selbst zugibt, aktiv gewesen zu sein. Viele der spekulativeren Seiten, die ich im Rahmen obiger "Artillerierakete"-Behauptung ergoogelt habe, berichten übrigens von rohrähnlichen Gebilden, die tatsächlich aus den Gehäusen von Raketen zu bestehen scheinen (aber mit Deckeln an beiden Enden) und ohne eigenen Antrieb. Die Bilder zu verifizieren ist zwar kaum möglich, aber das würde gut zu einer Armee passen, die Fassbomben improvisiert und ein Abwurf derartiger Gebilde aus hinreichender Höhe passt auch zu den Augenzeugenberichten, die die Einschläge mit nicht explodierenden Raketen verglichen haben.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Komimsch, erst bombardieren und DANACH nach Beweisen suchen? Selbstverständlich stellt sich Russland dagegen. Mal abgesehen davon dass diese Untersuchungen unter völligem Ausschluss ALLER beteiligten Parteien passieren würde und somit wieder nur die Ergebnisse raus kommen würden, die den westlichen Mächten dienen. War bisher immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.



Wenn bei Untersuchungen durch unabhängige, suprantanionale Organisationen, die 99% der Welt vertreten, Ergebnisse rauskommen, die einem nicht gefallen, dann hat man wohl ein Problem mit der Wahrheit.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> In dem Fall bin ich mir da nicht mal so sicher das Russland deshalb blockiert hat. Ich habe fast ehr die Vermutung das Putin wissen wollte ob Trump seine Drohung eines Alleingangs, Gesetz dem Fall das es wirklich zu keinem gemeinsamen Vorgehen im Rahmen der UN  kommt wahr macht und wie seine Reaktion ausfallen wird. Er wollte also evt. ehr wissen ob Trump nur heiße Luft von sich gibt, oder seine Drohung wirklich wahr macht und wie unbedacht dann seine Reaktion ausfällt, oder eben nicht ausfällt.



Hatte Trump überhaupt gedroht? Ich hätte nichts mitbekommen und zum Amtsantritt war er noch voll aus dem "warum sollten wir die Probleme der Welt lösen?"-Tripp. Der Antrag wurde ja auch maßgeblich von Frankreich und Großbritannien getragen. Den USA war kurz vorher sogar Assad noch vollkommen egal.




Kusanar schrieb:


> Interessant, der Artikel ist zwar steinalt aber ich hör das Heute zum ersten Mal: Sarin gas materials sent to Isis from Turkey, claims MP Eren Erdem - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk.
> 
> Eren Erdem sitzt übrigens momentan ein... hat wohl dem Erdo-Wahn zu sehr ans Bein gepinkelt, nachdem ja sein Schwiegersöhnchen Öldeals mit der ISIL ausgehandelt hatte und das auch über Eren bekannt wurde.



Solche Berichte gibt es seit Jahren immer wieder. Aber sie scheinen immer sehr diffuse Wurzeln zu haben, die sich nie überprüfen lassen und immer über Leute führen, die sehr klare Eigeninteressen an der Sache haben. Ausschließen kann man es nicht, aber imho würde es nicht zusammenpassen. Die Türkei hat den C-Waffensperrvertrag unterschrieben und wär mir selbst aus der Zeit davon nicht als große C-Waffenmacht ein Begriff und außerdem will Erdogan, dass der IS ihm die Kurden vom Hals schafft - aber ausgerechnet aus der Ecke Syriens hört man gar nichts von derartigen Einsätzen und Erdogan ist zwar ein Arsch, aber nicht blöd. Der würde sich hüten, denen für Terroranschläge geeignete Materialien zukommen zulassen.
(Imho auch ein weiteres starkes Indiz gegen IS-Beteiligung: Sarin ist sehr gut für Anschläge geeignet, wie ja mal in Tokyo bewiesen wurde. Auch wenn die meisten "IS-"Terroristen Selbstläufer ohne direkten Kontakt zu sein scheinen, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Führung so eine Waffe nicht in irgend einem Kaff in Syrien verheizen würde. Da gäbe es viel lohnendere Ziele für internationale Terroristen.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt neue Fakten und Bilder. Anscheinend wurde das Gas über eine Art Rohrbombe freigesetzt, was also sehr wohl für eine Täterschaft des IS o.a. sprechen würde. Insbesondere ist der Karter für einen angeblichen Raketenangriff sehr klein. Da ist hier ja manches Schlagloch größer.



Augenzeugen haben von keinen Explosionen berichtet und Giftgasraketen haben normalerweise auch keinen nenneswerten Sprengkopf (siehe oben: Man kann das Zeug zwar mit einer kleinen Treibladung verteilen, aber eine heiße Explosion würde es vernichten). Egal ob Rakete und/oder Angriff vom Flugzeug: Man würde also einen relativ leicht gebauten Metallzylinder erwarten, dessen Einschlag natürlich keinen großen physischen Schaden verursacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hatte Trump überhaupt gedroht? Ich hätte nichts mitbekommen und zum Amtsantritt war er noch voll aus dem "warum sollten wir die Probleme der Welt lösen?"-Tripp. Der Antrag wurde ja auch maßgeblich von Frankreich und Großbritannien getragen. Den USA war kurz vorher sogar Assad noch vollkommen egal.



Ja hat er:

USA drohen mit Alleingang: Trump: Rote Linie in Syrien uberschritten - n-tv.de

Von daher könnte es für Russland, wie gesagt, schon zu verlockend gewesen sein aus dem Interesse herraus zu blockieren zu erfahren wie den ein Alleingang der USA unter Trump in Syrien aussieht.
Ob das wie unter Obama vor allem heiße Luft ist, oder ob Trump direkt in Syrien wie ein Elefeant im Porzelanladen lostrumpelt (ha,  was für ein Wortspiel ^^).


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Augenzeugen haben von keinen Explosionen berichtet und Giftgasraketen haben normalerweise auch keinen nenneswerten Sprengkopf (siehe oben: Man kann das Zeug zwar mit einer kleinen Treibladung verteilen, aber eine heiße Explosion würde es vernichten). Egal ob Rakete und/oder Angriff vom Flugzeug: Man würde also einen relativ leicht gebauten Metallzylinder erwarten, dessen Einschlag natürlich keinen großen physischen Schaden verursacht.



Allerdings hätte eine Rakete oder Bombe einen spitzen Kopf und Leitwerke am Heck, damit die Flugbahn stabil gehalten werden kann. Beides kann man auf dem Foto nicht erkennen.

Zumal Zeugenaussagen immer das unzuverlässigste Beweismittel sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Für gezielte Angriffe hergestellte Munition hätte das, ja. Aus Raketenteilen improvisierte Abwurftanks gegebenenfalls nicht. Das heißt nicht, dass die spärlichen Primärquellen vertrauenswürdig sind - aber das Bild, dass sie zeichnen, ist in sich schlüssig und passt zu den technologischen und militärischen Mitteln sowie weitestgehend auch Praktiken aller Beteiligten sowie allen bekannten Informationen über entstandene Schäden. Die anderen Theorien stehen dagegen alle im Widerspruch zu einem oder mehreren Indizien.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Nur warum sollte Assad mit einer recht gut ausgestatteten Armee, welche gerade einen Sieg nach dem anderen gewinnt, irgendwelche Sachen zusammenbasteln lassen.

Auch die Deformierung dieses Rohres spricht eher für eine Explosionswirkung von außen. Sonst hätte es das ganze entweder komplett zerfetzt, oder zumindest von innen aufgedrückt und es würden die Metallteile nach außen ragen. 
Also z.B. so: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Pipe_bomb_-_black_powder.jpg


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur warum sollte Assad mit einer recht gut ausgestatteten Armee, welche gerade einen Sieg nach dem anderen gewinnt, irgendwelche Sachen zusammenbasteln lassen.



Um von sich abzulenken. 
Trump lenkt auch gerade von sich ab, indem er riesen Bomben auf Afghanistan wirft.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Nur würde er doch so gerade die Aufmerksamkeit auf Syrien lenken.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Es ist schon sehr auffällig, wie die westliche Wertegemeinschaft, Assad ohne jeden Beweiß aburteilt!
Warum will bloß der Westen den Giftgaseinsatz nicht untersuchen?  Aber *"Plan B"* hat ja schon im Irak funktioniert ...  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyZxipn2m0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6SnIvQKN1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie günstig, dass alle nun über den Giftgaseinsatz reden und die vielen zivilen Opfer durch die amerikanischen Bombadierungen Mossuls jetzt vergessen sind ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur warum sollte Assad mit einer recht gut ausgestatteten Armee, welche gerade einen Sieg nach dem anderen gewinnt, irgendwelche Sachen zusammenbasteln lassen.



Warum Assad in erheblichen Maße mit improvisierten Waffen arbeitet, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Möglicherweise wegen sehr begrenzter eigener Produktinsmöglichkeiten und der Angst vor internationalem Eingreifen => mit Hanfeuerwaffen bewaffnete Rebellen kann man bequem mit Fassbomben von Transporthubschraubern beschmeißen, speziell konstruierte, präzise Munition hebt man sich für den Fall auf, dass man auf einmal irakische oder türkische Panzer bekämpfen muss.



> Auch die Deformierung dieses Rohres spricht eher für eine Explosionswirkung von außen. Sonst hätte es das ganze entweder komplett zerfetzt, oder zumindest von innen aufgedrückt und es würden die Metallteile nach außen ragen.
> Also z.B. so: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Pipe_bomb_-_black_powder.jpg



Das berühmte Bild von dem einen Rohr wirft definitiv fragen auf und zeigt ganz klar nicht das Gehäuse einer "schmutzigen Rohrbombe". Aber bislang weiß man nicht einmal, ob darauf die komplette Quelle des Giftgases zu sehen ist oder z.B. etwas, das von dieser Quelle getroffen wurde oder aber eben nur ein Giftgasbehälter, an dem noch ein Sprengsatz angebracht war, etc.. Ohne sehr detaillierte Informationen kann man aus dem Aufbau der gefundenen Objekte aber in meinen Augen eh keine Rückschlüsse ziehen: Was auch immer die Wolke freigesetzt hat war kein spezill entwickeltes Waffensystem, sondern eine Bastelarbeit und die könnte aus dutzenden Quellen stammen, die alle in gleichem Maße Zugang zu den bislang bekannten Materialien haben. Daher konzentriere ich mich auf die Fragen
- Von wem ist überhaupt wahrscheinlich, dass er Sarin hat?
- Wer hatte die Möglichkeit, Sarin ohne Gefährdung der eigenen Leute (einschließlich befreundeter Zivilisten) in dieser Gegend einzusetzen?
-(Nachrangig, da auf unsicheren Fotos und Zeugenaussagen beruhend: Zu wessen Handlungsmöglichkeiten passt die Art und Weise, wie das Sarin an die Freisetzungsstellen kam?)

Gerade letztere spricht in meinen Augen gegen die ohnehin schon arg merkwürdige "vorgetäuscht" These: Die Fotos zeigen Krater mitten in einer Straße. Allem anschein nach einer der wichtigeren in der Gegend und allem anschein nach relativ gut asphaltiert. Das heißt
- Entweder hatte das verursachende Objekt hohe kinetische Energie oder es wurde ein Sprengladung genutzt, die weitaus stärker war, als für die Öffnung eines dünnwandigen Behälters nötig wäre. Ersteres passt zu einem Abwurf aus großer Höhe oder Abschuss von einem Raketenwerfer, letzteres bedeutet Ressourcenverschwendung für den Angreifer und das Risiko, eine undeffinierte Menge des Gases durch die Explosion unschädlich zu machen.
- Entweder wurde das Objekt erst unmittelbar vor der Freisetzung an den Ort gebracht, oder es lag längere Zeit als Verkehrshindernis mitten auf einer größeren Straße. Ersteres passt zu einem Abwurf auf der Luft oder einem Raketenangriff, letzteres hätte für den Angreifer ein erhebliches Risiko vorzeitiger Entdeckung und Entschärfung des Objektes bedeutet
- Der Freisetzungsort war für Zeugen weithin einsichtbar. Das heißt entweder musste der Angreifer keine Sorge vor Entdeckung haben, weil er das Objekt abgeworfen oder per Rakete ins Ziel gebracht hat, oder er nahm ein großes persönliches Risiko der Entdeckung auf sich, welche nicht nur den Angriff gestoppt hätte, sondern auch jegliche Chancen seiner Gruppierung auf kooperative Nutzung dieser Gebiete auf lange Zeit vernichtet hätte.
- Die Freisetzung erfolgte an vier räumlich getrennten, strategisch scheinbar unbeudetenden/willkürlichen Stellen. Das heißt entweder hat der Angreifer ein System verwendet, dass nur grob eine Gegend anvisieren konnte (Abwurf, ungelenkte Raketen mit improvisierten Gefechtskopf), oder er hat alle oben genannten Risiken mehrfach in Kauf genommen und ist längere Zeit in dieser Gegend herumgegurkt.

Mein Fazit daher: Die These von lokal platzierten Gasbomben ist quasi ausgeschlossen. Die Giftgaswirkung wäre kein bisschen geschmälert worden, wenn man einfach Gastanks in Hinterhöfen oder Containern versteckt hätte. Die Schadenswirkung hätte maximiert werden können, in dem man einen Markt oder einen Moscheevorplatz zum richtigen Zeitpunkt angegriffen hätte oder, wenn es allein um die Medienwirkung gegangen wäre und Opfer unerwünscht waren, hätte man Opfer mini- und Aufmerksamkeit maximieren können, in dem man die Bomben kurz vor der Explosion finden lässt und/oder fehlerhaft arbeiten lässt und/oder mit gefälschten Spuren auf den zu beschuldigen "Täter" versieht.
Nichts von alldem ist der Fall, was nur dreieinhalb Möglichkeiten der Interpretation aller Informationen aus dem Zielgebiet zulässt:
1. Die Täter haben es dank prophetischer Weitsicht alles genauso gemacht, damit genau dieser oben beschriebene Eindruck entsteht. Also die klassische unwiderlegbare 100%ige Verschwörungstheorie "es sieht so aus, weil es so aussehen soll, aber in Wirklichkeit...", die keinerlei Raum für Logik lässt und immer vorgebracht werden kann - von Reptilienmenschen in Gestalt berühmter Politiker bis hin zu Gott, der bekanntermaßen Fossilien so gestaltet hat, dass sie Jahrmillionen alt aussehen, obwohl die Erde ja nur 10000 Jahre alt ist.
2. Assads "Luftangriff gegen Rebellenwaffenlager" hat es irgendwie geschafft, kaum sichtbare Schäden an der Gebäudesubstanz eben jener zu hinterlassen (oder alle haben sie aus religiösen/kulturellen Gründen nicht fotografiert), aber improvisierte Giftgasmunition exakt viermal auf benachbarte Straßen fallen zu lassen und dort mit einer zweiten, kleinen Sprengladung (entweder direkt oder ebenfalls aus dem Lager herausgeschleudert) zu treffen und aufzubrechen, mit den bekannten unglücklichen Folgen.
3. Assads Luftwaffe hat bei ihren Luftangriffen improvisierte Giftgasmunition abgeworfen, die erwartungsgemäß Beulen im den Boden und Giftgas in der Luft hinterlassen hat.
(4./halbe Möglichkeit: Alle Bilder und Berichte sind unbrauchbar und man sollte lieber die Möglichkeiten und Interessen aller Gruppierungen in der Gegend betrachten, wie bereits gepostet)

Muss ich sagen, welche dieser Möglichkeiten ich für weniger wahrscheinlich halte? 





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr auffällig, wie die westliche Wertegemeinschaft, Assad ohne jeden Beweiß aburteilt!
> Warum will bloß der Westen den Giftgaseinsatz nicht untersuchen?



RT mag vergessen haben, dich darüber zu informieren, aber:
"DER WESTEN" will die Sache von einer unabhängigen UN-Mission untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Kusanar (19. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Von wem ist überhaupt wahrscheinlich, dass er Sarin hat?
> - Wer hatte die Möglichkeit, Sarin ohne Gefährdung der eigenen Leute (einschließlich befreundeter Zivilisten) in dieser Gegend einzusetzen?
> -(Nachrangig, da auf unsicheren Fotos und Zeugenaussagen beruhend: Zu wessen Handlungsmöglichkeiten passt die Art und Weise, wie das Sarin an die Freisetzungsstellen kam?)
> 
> ...



Also du konstruierst dir aber auch so einiges zurecht, damit es in dein Weltbild passt.

Dass die syrische Regierung nicht die einzigen sind, die Sarin haben könnten, ist nichts Neues. Man kann natürlich alle Hinweise ignorieren, die darauf deuten dass die Türken dem IS bzw. seinen Splittergruppen Material zur Sarin-Erzeugung geliefert haben. Man kann auch ignorieren, dass Sarin relativ einfach aus diversen Grundstoffen erzeugt werden kann. Man kann auch ignorieren, dass Anno dazumal, als die UN die Vernichtung der Sarin-Bestände der syrischen Armee überwacht hat, nicht alle Lager entrümpelt werden konnten, weil einige davon bereits in von der IS bzw. den Rebellen besetzten Gebieten lagen. Was mit diesem Sarin passiert ist, weiß keine Sau.

Es ist auch nicht unmöglich, dass das Sarin vom Boden abgeschossen wurde. Ein Flugzeugangriff oder Abwurf per Helikopter ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Luftraum von seiten der westlichen Koalition ziemlich gut überwacht wird und man nicht ohne weiteres unbemerkt Luftangriffe fliegen kann. Schon gar nicht mit dem veralteten Fluggerät der syrischen Luftwaffe.

Und dass der IS sich einen feuchten Dreck um die Zivilbevölkerung schert, ist auch Tatsache. Einfach den eigenen Leuten früh genug Bescheid geben, damit sie das Areal verlassen können und man kann ohne Probleme Schweinereien veranstalten.


Fazit: Solange hier keine Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt werden, kann man sich soviel zusammenreimen wie man möchte... je nach eigener Einstellung ist mal der IS, mal die syrischen Streitkräfte schuld. Bei soviel Desinformation fällt es einem jedenfalls sehr schwer, hier einen mit Fakten belegbaren und vollständig "wasserfesten" Standpunkt aufzubauen. Ich möchte jedenfalls ohne klare Beweise weder der einen noch der anderen Seite den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.


PS: Wegen deinem Post bezüglich der Artillerieraketen weiter vorne hab ich übrigens schon erwähnt, dass lustigerweise keiner den von mir geposteten Link gelesen hat. Ich hab später auch zugegeben, dass der Link falsch und dementsprechend auch die Fakten eben doch keine Fakten waren. Irren ist menschlich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Fragen zu stellen ist also konstruieren?
Argumente zu Boden-Boden-Waffen ignorieren und stattdessen Fehlinformationen verbreiten ist die reine Lehre?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Seite 2 des Artikels befasst sich etwas mit offenen Fragen im Bezug auf den Giftgasangriff und evt. Ungereimtheiten, ich stell das mal unkomentiert rein (Seite 1 ist ehr uniteressant):

Offene Fragen zum Giftgas-Angriff | Telepolis

Wobei ich im Moment nicht ganz einordnen kann was ich von Theodore A. Postol halten soll, scheint unter anderem auch immer wieder mal gerne als Experte von RT herangezogen zu werden, was für sich erstmal nichts über seine Kompetenz zu der Thematik sagen muss, aber trotzdem sollte man seine Äußerungen auch mit der notwendigen Distanz betachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Argumente von Postol hatten wir hier schon und seine Kritik scheint sich vor allen Dingen gegen den offiziellen US-Bericht zu richten, der auf der bekannt arg dünnen Datengrundlage sehr große Sicherheit vorgibt. Schon diskutiert hatten wir die Analyse der Rohrdeformation von außen, Telepolis verweist auf drei Erweiterungen:
Arbeiter, die ohne Schutz und ohne ernste gesundheitliche Einschränkungen am Krater arbeiten
Genau das gleiche, mit einsammeln toter Vögel, was im US-Bericht als Indiz verwertet wird
Behandlungsorte von Opfern passen nicht in die Umgebung des oft gezeigten Einschlagkraters 

Zu den ersten beiden würde ich mal sagen: Genauso schlüssig wie die ursprüngliche Analyse des Fotos von Krater und Objekt darin. Diese Fotos sind nicht geeignet, um eine Freisetzung von Sarin zu belegen, erst recht nicht durch wen. Aber sie sind auch kein Argument dagegen (sie könnten z.B. schlicht ausreichende Zeit später aufgenommen worden sein. Die Anwesenheit mindestens eines professionelleren Kameramanns legt das sogar sehr nahe) und das behauptet Postol in seiner Analyse auch gar nicht. Sein einziger Vorwurf ist, dass der US-Gegenschlag ausgeführt wurde, ohne überhaupt verlässliche Informationen zu haben. Telepolis spinnt aber das offensichtlich gleich weiter in ein "Postol stellt fest, der Krater kann gar nicht von einem Sarinangriff sein" - das hat dieser in den ersten beiden verlinkten Dokumenten aber gar nicht gesagt, dass ist die übliche Telepolis-Anti-US-Propaganda, die versucht zusätzliche Legitimität vorzutäuschen... (Was nicht heißen soll, dass Postol diese Ansicht nicht vielleicht doch vertritt, bislang scheint er mir aber der uramerikanischen anti-Regierungs-Ecke anzugehören und nicht den VT-Fans von RT)

Der dritte Telepolis-Link fällt etwas aus dem Rahmen. Hier wird offener von Fake gesprochen, es wird eine Lügenkampagne der Medien propagiert und zur Verbreitung des Dokumentes aufgefordert. Interessanterweise ein Dokument, dass auf ganz anderen Servern liegt. Das nicht in der von Postols ursprünglichen Bericht oder den ersten beiden Anhängen verfasst ist. Das ich auch nirgendwo in einer anderen, direkt mit Postol assoziierten Form finden konnte und dass den zahlreichen Nachrichten über Postols *3* Einschätzung (original + 2 Erweiterungen) auch komplett unbekannt zu sein. Oder anders: Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils habe ich schon allein von der Form her große Zweifel daran, dass dieser dritte Link aus der gleichen Feder stammt. Das sieht eher wie ein billiger Eskalationsversuch seitens dritter aus, der halt 1A in die übliche Telepolis-Hetze passte.

Rein inhaltlich klafft im dritten Bericht auch eine riesige Lücke, denn es gab vier Einschläge. Die hat Postol auch in seinem ursprünglichen Bericht analysiert. Die vermeintliche dritte Ergänzung beschäftigt sich aber nur noch mit dem einen, viel fotografierten Krater und baut ihre gesamte "die Regierung und alle Medien lügen wie gedruckt es gab gar keinen Angriff in dieser Region"-Argumentation auf Google-Earth-Analysen dessen unmittelbarer Umgebung, die nicht zu den verbreiteten Bildern von Giftgasopfern passen. Das ist offensichtlich eine arg an den Haaren herbeigezogene These, denn es hat nie jemand diese Bilder einem bestimmten Einschlag zugeordnet. Und selbst wenn irgend eines der verbreiteten "Opfer Bilder" tatsächlich Opfer ganz anderer Angriffe zeigen sollte, würde das nur dieses von der US-Regierung genutzte Indiz ungültig machen, nicht aber das Gegenteil belegen.


In kurz also: Die ersten drei Berichte von Postol werfen berechtigte Fragen auf und unterstellen der US-Regierung zu Recht, dass die offiziell genutzten Indizien absolut unzureichend sind, um einen Militärschlag zu rechtfertigen. Diese drei Berichte haben aber (entgegen der Darstellung von Telepolis) weder die Möglichkeit noch den Anspruch, ein neues Bild der Lage zu zeichnen und sie erklären die US-Version auch nicht für komplett falsch (im Gegensatz zu Telepolis), sondern nur für unbelegt.
Der von Teleopolis verlinkte vierte Bericht geht zwei Schritte weiter, addressiert weit über den US-Bericht hinaus die gesamte Medienlandschaft, hat eine sehr abenteuerliche Datengrundlage, vernachlässigt wichtige Fakten, trifft Aussagen, die Anhand der enthaltenen Informationen gar nicht getroffen werden könnten und er fordert zu einer weiteren Verbreitung seiner selbst auf. Er ist damit hochgradig unglaubwürdig, passt nicht im geringsten zu den ersten drei Berichten, ist auch nicht über die für diese genutzten Quellen zugänglich und scheint auch sonst rein gar nichts mit der bisherigen Argumentation Postols zu tun zu haben - passt aber sehr gut zu Telepolis-Flames der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. April 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

Ich freue mich darüber dass die andauernden Regime Changes der USA mit dem Engagement Russlands mal ein Ende nehmen.
Frankreich versucht zur aktuellen Stunde noch verzweifelt einen Angriff auf die syrische Luftwaffe durchzuringen, bzw den Druck weiter zu erhöhen, da Assad wichtige Gebiete einnimmt die vor allem für den Transport von Öl aus dem Nahen osten (Saudi Arabien und Katar) wichtig sind und somit Putin eine weitere strategische Isolation gegenüber der EU entgegentritt.

Da hat der Plan von Bundeskanzleramtschef und seiner von der Bundesregierung finanzierten SWP Stiftung nicht hingehauen.
Wie im Irakkrieg sind wir- Deutschland - wiedermal einer der Hauptverantwortlichen der den Stellvertreterkrieg in Syrien erst angeheizt hatte und zwar als das Kanzleramt durch ihr hauseigene Stiftung Assadgegner und Islamisten ermöglichte, sich in einer ruhigen Runde in Berlin zu treffen und von außen mit den Regime Change in Syrien mitzuorganisieren.

Unter anderem kamen hierzu islamradikale Muslimbrüder auch nach Berlin was wiedermal bestätigt, dass wir unter anderem mit Terrororganisiationen unsere Geschäfte betreiben und usn regelmäßig als Heuchlerverkaufen.
Die Eliten-Stiftung mit großem Einfluss auf deutsche Medien mal genau unter die Lupe genommen:
Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik – Lobbypedia

Weiterführende Links.

"The Day After Project" in Berlin: Syriens Opposition plant fur die Zeit nach Assad  - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Muslimbruder – Wikipedia

Zu den Giftgasanschlägen ist wie immer überhaupt nichts bewiesen, genausowenig zum Angriff auf den Hilfskonvoi ende 2016, den Abschuss von MH17 und vieles mehr.
Nie hat man es geschafft Russland oder Syrien eine Absicht hinter diesen Geschehnissen nachzuweisen, geschweige denn überhaupt den Schuldigen zu finden. Sogar der UN Bericht 2013 zu den Anschlägen in Ghuta lehnte eine Schuldzuweisung von vorneherein ab, bzw es wurde erst gar nicht nach der Schuld gesucht, ansonsten hätte man festgestellt dass dieses Vorgehen in die Mottenkiste der False Flag Operationen des Westens fällt.

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Es ist das uralte Blame Game mit geschmeidigen Kollateralschäden, die natürlich völlig wurscht sind, wenn es darum geht unabhängiger vom russischen Gas zu werden und damit Russland isolieren zu können.
China, die vor einiger Zeit Resolutionen gegen das Assad Regime blockiert hatten, werden nun mit dem Auffahren des Reketenschirms und Südkorea und des völlig unnötigen Muskelspiels mit Nordkorea unter enormen Druck gesetzt.

Die USA versucht die gesamte Welt zu erpressen und ihre Militärdoktrin der absoluten Weltherrschaft bis 2020 durchzusetzen.

http://www.pipr.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/jv2020-2.pdf

Joint Vision 2020 – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: [WPW] Angriffe auf zivile Ziele in Syrien - Stecken islamische und türkische Terroristen dahinter?*

OT entfernt. 

Amerika und 9/11 sind nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------

